# CLOMID GIRLS DIET CLUB PART 11.....



## Rosie P

New home girls.


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks Rosie 

Were we good?  I went a bit off the rails friday evening, ended up with a bar meal with friends and SIL/BIL - had brie and chicken on baguette   Did stick to G&T (slimline) though   Was good sat and yesterday except AF arrived yesterday so I had a few choccie biccies!  Can't get to the gym due to AF but hopefully can go tomorrow

brekkie - WW choc bar and banana (was late for work!)
lunch - WW toast and tuna in tom sauce
tea - quorn sweet and sour with rice


----------



## scratch

i was very bad. Huge curry friday night and loads of wine then had pizza and pasta salad sat and me and dd made a full fat cake and had that. Yesterday was a little better but did have a slice of cake and then a chocolate bunny oops. But am going to be good today

Brekkie  Oats so simple skim milk
Lunch  WW soup cereal bar fruit
Dinner  Chicken piri piri boiled rice


----------



## flowerpot

i wouldnt worry Scratch, if your good during the week you will pull it back


----------



## KerryB

I was good...ish!

Friday night had 2 beers and a curry...only veggie side dishes but had pilau and peshwari naan.

Saturday only had 2 small rolls all day and 2 litres of water. Sat night had nibble (garlic bread, spring rolls, bread, and some chocolate) and lots to drink (Sol and Wine)

Yesterday had porridge, 2 ww toast wit LF PB, then Breaded haddock with LF chips and peas. Oh and a Del Monte Smoothie ice lolly - yum! And another 2 litres of water.

My dad has just been diagnosed Type 2 Diabtetes, he's just controlling it with diet at the moment, hopefully he'll lose some weight and improve. He came over yeterday and actually resisted a cake! So I didn't ahve one either!

Today:
Quaker Oat Cereal, 2 WW thick toast with marmalade
98% Fat free Supernoodles
Sausage and Home made Mash with Veggies & gravy

Scratch...you'll be fine hun. Your good all week so treats on weekends are fine. Plus if you've got PMT you'll be craving stuff.

Flower...your bagette sounds yum! I'm sure with AF arriving you'll have lost. 

I really hope I've lost this week.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

you've been really good Kerry well done hun 

i just hope i havent blown it with the friday night baguette!!

that new WW bread is nice isnt it, it doesnt get holes in when you toast it!  is yours wholemeal?


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello girls!

I was boringly good, even took sarnies for lunch AND tea on Saturday as we were out all day  

Kerry those Del Monte lollies are fab aren't they, they taste really good and have hardly any points if I remember right.  I have had the pink ones but I think they do a mango or tropical one too    and peshwari naaaaaaaan mmmmmmmm is my favourite   Well done for resisting the cake! 

Hi Flower and Scratch 

cheerios and skimmed milk
apple
quorn slice, WW mayo & salad sandwich, WW yoghurt, apple, cup a soup
banana
home made nut roast (much nicer than it sounds!  ) with loads of veggies


----------



## KerryB

Its just the alcohol that might tip me over the edge, but I'll be good and try and claw some points back.

Had some crisps with my noodles, but resisted chocolate and cake. WIll ahve a WW Peanut bar in a bit to keep me going. I'm just so tired, I could close my eyes now for a snooze....

SarahP...get you being so good! How was your open day?

Flower...I've sure the bagette won't makemuch difference.

My FIL was over on Sat afternoon and started talking us about the ice cream/full fat milk thing B3ndy sent us last week. Not sure I could eat/drink full fat milk, but ice cream is no problem!


----------



## flowerpot

yeah i'm a bit like that about full fat milk, i can only stomach skimmed now.  ice cream would be ok tho 

SarahP well done for being so good 

Might nip in sainsburys on way home as going to see mum and dad and they have one near them, see if they have any interesting LF food for a change!

I bought 2 new tops on saturday, 2 sizes smaller than what i was in this time last year


----------



## sarahstewart

i am sorry ladies my diet has gone right out the window recently  

I had a curry friday night, made a lasagne (full fat version) saturday and a roast dinner last night we roast potatoes and apple crumble with custard   I will try but to be honest I feel so [email protected] on this d/r sniffer that I just wanna eat for england   I put 2lb on last week too  

on the plus side I havent had a drink of alcohol for ages


----------



## SarahPooh

SarahS, don't worry about it honey  you sound so down you poor thing... I really hope you soon feel better, I have heard the d/r stage is definitely the worst for s/es... well done for staying off the  , good girl 

Kerry and Flower, thanks for the well done    am feeling like a good girl but sort of nervous because it's my birthday on Thursday and DH is taking me out for a posh meal on Wednesday night and out for the day on Thursday and I've got a birthday tea at my Mum's on Thursday so I'll probably put the whole lot back on in one go    it's awful but in some ways I don't want to celebrate my birthday because I don't want to fall off the diet wagon when it's going so well, I'm worried if I eat nice food I won't be able to go back to WW regime again!!

Please can anyone explain this full fat milk, ice cream etc thing to me?  I am worried because I eat low fat milk, yoghurt, cheese etc as part of losing weight and I don't think I could continue to lose if I started eating full fat - which is worse for fertility, being overweight or eating the low fat stuff?   What does the low fat stuff do to you?


----------



## flowerpot

i think there is a link somewhere about this full fat thingy, will see if i can find it for you

sarahS - I wouldnt worry hun


----------



## KerryB

SarahS....don't worry honey, when it comes to tx diet goes out the window. You do whatever makes you feel better  

SarahP...I hope you found the milk links. I think it wa son bbc news pages as well.


----------



## flowerpot

morning chicks 

were we good?  I went to sainsburys and got a few different LF meals so had one last night. spaghetti with roasted veg and a spicy tom sauce (only 4 points) and a pitta bread and a fab lolly 

brekkie - 2 toast
lunch - Baxters lentil and veg soup, orange, ww bar
tea - LF meal either veg curry and rice or quorn sweet and sour or similar!!


----------



## SarahPooh

Thanks girls, I found the stuff about milk (SarahS kindly posted a link on the ex clomid chicks thread)

I have just troughed my lunch down at lightning speed, totally forgot to enjoy it and now can't believe it's all gone!    still hungry


----------



## sarahstewart

SarahP -  have you any fruit or anything to fill you up?

Dh bought full fat milk Saturday after the report last week.....urghhhhh I couldn't drink it!!!! years ago we had 'gold top' milk off our milk man now I can only drink semi-skimmed.....not a big ice-cream fan either   love fab lollies though flower  

I am trying to keep dieting (sort of) but finding that I am sooo bloated even though I was on the toilet most of last night  

Today 
B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - WW tuna on melba toasts
Dinner - lamb chop with sweet pots and veggies


----------



## SarahPooh

SarahS    hee hee I haven't been smacked for years!  I have got a  but I am trying not to eat it until 3pm or I will be chewing the steering wheel on the way home - a definite health & safety hazard    I am feeling a bit poo today but you have cheered me up a bit, thanks  

I wouldn't worry too much about the dieting/bloating hun, it sounds to me like when you have finished the d/r stuff the bloating will just go away and after all the tummy upsets you won't have put on any weight...  you're a very good girl for trying to stick to it anyway!


----------



## flowerpot

SarahS - have you tried peppermint tea?  Scratch swears by brocolli for bloatedness too might be worth a go?  i've got wind now after my soup, so just having a PM tea 

I havent had full fat milk for years, i dont even drink semi-skimmed unless visiting someone who only has that but i only have a droplet of it in my tea anyway.   Not a big ice cream fan and cant remember the last time I bought full fat stuff.  wonder if things like Magnums etc count towards it?  Once I start my treatment I'll have to force things down me and the diet will go right out the window!!

SarahS - have you tried the WW tuna with tom sauce?


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - I love the WW tuna with tom sauce  am having broccoli with dinner tonight so maybe that will help...I can't stand pepermint tea but will try and force a cup down tonight....I have been very good and drinking 2L water plus a day 

SarahP - glad I cheered you up  ...I can't ever remember being smacked but remember my mum chasing me with a slipper or rolled up newspaper


----------



## KerryB

The last time I had full fat milk was in Australia when I stayed on a ranch for a week and we had milk straight from the cow! Still warm on our cereal! Its was yum, but I couldn't drink it every day! 

I was good last night although I did have a hot cross bun when I got in. Tea was 2 quorn sausage with fresh mash and peas with onion gravy (homemade). Just about managed my 2 litres of water too.

Today been a bit naughty...
Quaker Oat Cereal with semi skim, banana
2 thick WW bread, 2 normal bread with cheese and opnion relish, bag of crisps.
Minature carrot & orange cake, chocolate biscuit.
Lots of water

Going out for tea so will be as good as I can  

xxx

PS. I got smacked a lot cos I was so naughty


----------



## max_8579

Hiya,

        Only 2pounds left to lose to reach my target so i can have clomid again! yippee,im so excited.My appointment with consultant is a week 2day,fingers crossed.x


----------



## flowerpot

hiya girls

Max - thats great!!! Well done you!   for your appointment 

Were we good?  I had a yummy sainsburys LF chicken meatballs and rice with a pitta bread. And a Fab lolly!    Weigh in tonight   I hope I've lost. i feel like I have, just hope the baguette in the pub on friday hasnt ruined it!!

brekkie - 2 toast
lunch - egg and potato salad, pitta bread. An orange
tea - pate and cheese on french stick after weigh in


----------



## scratch

Well done max

SarahS try staying away from bread too. that really makes me bloat

Flwoer  Good luck for the weigh in I am sure you will have lost

sarahP and Kerry behave yourselves I am watching you!!!!

I as goodsih despite having af cravings and feelin sooooo down. But I am swimming tonight so maybe that will lift my mood. But then having chippy for tea as it is Dads birthday oops

s xx


----------



## flowerpot

Mmmm chips 

Swimming always makes me feel better Scratch


----------



## sarahstewart

swimming always makes me want chippy chips   think its cos I used to go to swimming club and have chips on the way home when little  

Scratch - thanks for the bread tip  


Mmmm how points in a fab lolly?


----------



## flowerpot

i always want food after swimming!!!

A fab lolly is 1 and a half i think i worked it out as     Asda are doing 2 boxes for £3!


----------



## sarahstewart

awww my nearest asda is 20 miles


----------



## flowerpot

oh no bummer


----------



## flowerpot

kerry, if you around,  for weigh in tonight x


----------



## flowerpot

1½ off   Hoped for 2 off so almost there!  I've booked next Weds as its our wedding anniversary, not sure what time were going out you see.

brekkie - fitnesse honey and nut
lunch - ww soup, ww yogurt, orange
tea - either beans on toast or ready meal before reiki


----------



## KerryB

Put 1lb on.... 

Today:
Quaker Oat Crunch with Semi skim, banana
Campbells 99% fat free Mushroon Soup with 4 krisprolls & laughing cow
Pasta with tom sauce & veg

Did I tell you I won the raffle at WW two weeks ago? I got a starter pack and 2 packs of Peanut bars. Well Last night they gave me a voucher for £6 as I didn't get all my prize that week so got some WW Apple Strudel cookies, some WW mars bars and 3 bags of WW pretzels! Will keep me going for a while!

Well done Max, thats great.

And Flower, good loss again hun.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

did you expect it kerry?

well done on the freebies - thats fab!!

our class was good last night, a real eye opener.  She was showing us the true points of certain foods using the WW scales. Like a banana that we would put as 1½, was actually 3½   And she did pasta, apples, cereal and peanuts.  one bag of peanuts was 15 points!!!  only a small apple is ½ one that is slightly bigger is 1


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - well done chick  

Kerry - awww its only 1lb could be worse hun.....I am sure I have put 1/2 stone on, I just feel so bloated and gross   must be d/r and waiting for af I suppose....although I have been so hungry too  

bet SarahP is having some nice treats today


----------



## flowerpot

I think i've posted somewhere else by mistake  I posted before to say i was having crumpets for lunch instead of soup


----------



## KerryB

What you like!

I did expect it, think its pre-AF too  

Wow didn't know that about bananas and apples   Will check before I eat next time!


----------



## flowerpot

I know its scary!  apparently the small "garden gang" bananas are 1 and a half 

I was good, I did have 2 glasses of wine with MIL but it was still within my points. only had beans on toast for tea before reiki. i was hungy when i got in but it was about 11pm so just went to bed!!

Not seen Rachel on here for ages, hope she is ok

brekkie - fitness and skim milk
lunch - not sure, meeting friend in canteen. either tuna pasta salad or JP or something
tea - LF veg curry and rice


----------



## sarahstewart

yeh I was wondering where Rachel had gone?  

I have lost 2lb (that's what my scales say  ) which really suprised me.....  I have been trying but not 100% and until today felt bloated....maybe that's a sign af will arrive!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Sarah   Thats great!! whats your total loss now?

i had tuna pasta and salad for lunch so not too bad.  Meeting dh at the pub in a bit but will drive and just have one drink (well, thats the plan!!)


----------



## sarahstewart

about a  stone but I am just trying to mantain it now  

   think me and Dh might have a glass of wine tonight...just the one I feel the need to 'feel normal' we are having a takeaway tonight too


----------



## flowerpot

Well done thats great - like scratch is doing you can have a blow out and then have a few good days, you'll maintain that way 

Sounds good to me!!   You enjoy 

Not many of us now is there, where is everyone?!!

BE GOOD GIRLS!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

bit 50-50 I think.  had some quiche and crips at the 40th on saturday and lots to drink too and yesterday had the MIL/FIL round for tea and had some cake and lots of wine  
Not going to weigh in this week anyway and then were away for the weekend


----------



## Rachel~M

Morning girls

sorry been awol... how are we all? ive been soooo... ill with ear,throat,chest infection plus got that virus going round and to be honest its completely wiped me off my feet hoping to get back to work this week though as dont get sick pay... plus now got a whole top lip of coldsores [20/30 blisters] so generally i need throwing away...

well diet is not on the cards at the moment but to be honest ive not really eat while having this so i will have to weigh me..

hope you all ok and doing well
love
Rachel xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Rachel
we were wondering where you were. sorry you have been poorly, i've had that nasty bug too and it took ages to start feeling normal again. I put weight on whilst I had it but didnt care as i was eating whatever I could face.  Not doing too bad, i lost 1½ last week but this week is our wedding anniversary so missing weigh in  and out for a meal then away for the weekend. got 2 busy weekends coming up so I'd be happy to maintain really.
Nice to see you back 
xxxx


----------



## Rachel~M

Thanks flower and sorry to hear you had this to, it really is dreadful...
well done on losing 1 and half last week thats great... 
Happy anniversary for this week how long is it then? 

where you going nice away then? 

right better go need a lie down as feeling urgh again...

love
Rachel xxx


----------



## flowerpot

oh Rachel, take it easy hun. hope you feel better soon.

Its 5 years on Weds!   We're going for a meal Weds night then Friday going to Derbyshire to the Dales just for a couple of nights. nice little village with some pubs etc, nice change of scenery 

I've just had a very naughty lunch - egg may baguette and crisps   Think its a mixture of feeling a bit down plus holiday mood!


----------



## Rachel~M

im back up and about again now just needed a hour as one minute im fine then the next someones took a straw and sucked all my energy out but feel bit better now ive took all my tablets... doesnt penacillin taste lovely [NOT]...

FLOWER: your dinner sounded mmm i love egg mayo... i hope you enjoy your break hun i think sometimes it does you good to get away even if only over night, my MIL has paid for us to go to dorset in june from monday to monday as we cant afford a big holiday this year but shes booked it all up and paid for it as a treat and it a gold star caravan so should be a nice break, could do with it now though.. doesnt time fly when your married? weve been married 6 years this september and tbh it seems like last year...

where is everyone?

love Rachel xxx


----------



## scratch

dont fret about it flower your just starting your holiday a little early.

I was goodish. after not eating for 3 days I was like a dustbin Saturday night. But I am being good now as we are away at weekend and I know I am goigng out for a yummy meal Satuday nite for Mummys day. So have to stay strong this week. doesnt help that dh made my fave cheesecake as a treat for me

I am still about Rachel. Sorry your feeling pants I was the same last week and I have a cold sore too


----------



## sarahstewart

I am here!!!!  

We had curry Friday night, I made spag bol Staurday and y'day I went to mums for a roast,   no snacking or sweet things thou so not too bad  

Rachel - good to have you back

Scratch - did you lose any weight after being poorly


----------



## scratch

2 lbs off but I ahve had af too so that probably helped.


----------



## Rachel~M

there you all are...   wondered where everyone was hiding..

scratch: hope your feeling better hun, my virus etc started last monday but still not shifting plus i also had af to which i think made me feel worse.. i to havent eat much but i will weigh in the morning.

sarah: hi hun it nice to be back thanks ive missed you all but up til today ive not moved just slept and slept but i must be getting bit better as im back on pc... how are you? 

hows kerry,b3ndy,sarahpoo and janie doing?


----------



## scratch

janie is just getting fat (in a nice way)


----------



## Rachel~M

oh bless her ..... but it for the right reasons...


----------



## scratch

I was absolutely enormous when I had dd. It is quite frightening just how big  I was

I am off now hcicks be good!!


----------



## flowerpot

Sorry i am just trying to get straight at work...only a 2 day week this week - heaven !!


----------



## Rachel~M

lucky you flower, mind you i can talk as i aint been now since last monday but 3 days of that were holiday so cant complain really.. 

scratch : dh's bestfriends wife when she had louie who might i add was 13lb 1oz born she was huge she went from a size 12 to a size 26... but i wouldnt mind if it was the right reasons...

xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

I can't wait to have a big fat PREGNANT belly  

Flower - lucky you having a 2 day week  

Rach - I am fine thanks, having been doing too well with diet as I have been downregging and been bloated, tired, angry and hungry   start injections tonight


----------



## Rachel~M

blimey sarah thats happened quick hasnt it? oh how exciting, i hope the injections arent as bad as you think, you are braver than me, but if you get that BIG FAT PG BELLY its worth it isnt it.. sorry you bloated etc dydrogesterone [which i take to bring on af] does all that to me to and it so horrid... next you will be telling me you got a coldsore as last time we had them together  i was sad earlier and counted my blisters   i know, but i look like lesley ash  who needs collagen? not me 
a grand total of 38blisters on my top lip ...

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

I've been very very bad 
I'm classing it as a holiday week


----------



## Rachel~M

i dont blame you flower enjoy it....


----------



## scratch

what did you have?

I was good right up until pudding. I had a huge slice of dark chocolate and ameretto cheesecake ooops. But I did resist the pizza and birthday cake at dd's friends party. aint scratch thats me(not) then I made spring veg and chicken rissotto which was surprisngly nice

home made chilli and jp tonight and lucky I gave the rest of the cheesecake to Nanna


----------



## scratch

forgot to say Rachel little che is soooo gorgous I could eat him(hash probably would)


----------



## flowerpot

Rachel, how you feeling?  Loving the doggie pic!!

Scratch - i had chicken curry pie (freys bento) with LF oven chips and peas and Lf cheesecake but the pie was very very bad. my own fault, i had forgotten to take the tuna steak out the freezer in the morning so had nothing planned.  i'm just gonna enjoy my hols and start again on monday although will try to be good tomorrow before our Italian meal and on thursday


----------



## scratch

like you say a blow out as it is your hols and anniversary. I am sure it will do you the world of good and a little of soething you fancy does you good. I am looking forward to my naughty weekend too.  Bring on the fish and chips and the vino!!!


----------



## Rachel~M

thanks girls but you wouldnt think he was cute if you had him for a few hours..honestly, we nearly lost him week before last as he decided to eat a daffodil.. and he went all lumpy and very poorly, i didnt know daffodils are poison to dogs and the vet said if he had eaten the bulb he wouldnt be here now... so now all plants in garden have had to be netted to stop him getting to them... he getting to big now

weighed this morning and 4lb off while bad so atleast one good thing come out of it.... appetite not back to normal yet but just holding out for next thursday when back to gp's think next step is reductil as it was obviously xenical making my heart race etc and as my ECG was normal it had to be that.

flower: doesnt sound like you are being that naughty hun... your allowed to celebrate your anniversary and you might be shocked that you might not gain...

scratch:good girl giving the cheesecake to nanna as it sounds divine mmmm.... 

xxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Awww Rachel your poor doggie. i didnt know that about daffs.  Well done on the weight loss


----------



## Rachel~M

i didnt know either flower , also tulips,lilys and frogs... thing is he is teething as his baby teeth have fell out and now the chewing and eating everything in sight has started... luckily he not chewing furniture etc as he has plenty of toys to play with... i swear it must be just like having a baby he takes so much time to keep him busy and to tire him out...

xxxxxxx

ps thanks lets hope it stays off... need to get back into a routine with my eating again as im terrible for skipping meals...


----------



## scratch

I am terrible for skipping meals to. Try having a cereal bar then at least you have eaten something

Hash has a nasty habit of trying to eat bees and wasps and he goes into anaflectic shock (sp) we have to give hime piriton syrup the big daft idiot he never learns


----------



## Rachel~M

will try that with the cereal bar as i really need to eat more meals and less [email protected]

why are boxers so silly   and they never learn either, che had to have piriton to aswell as a steroid injection, the vet said the more he does it the more he will build up a immunity to it, but we would rather keep him away from them... not going through that again...

ive just been naughty but it was nice but i blame the advert for making me want it..   my excuse anyway, catherdral city cheese on toast and i was scrummy... oops only had 2 and grated the cheese so not to bad.. ...


----------



## sarahstewart

all the calories fall out if its grated so that's much better rachel    Hmmmm yeh I am thinking a coldsore will appear next, poor you sounds horrible   injection went well thanksXXX

I have been naughty and eaten 4 malted milk biscuits  but had a salad for lunch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

I wont tell you what i've had 

be good ladies, i'll be back with you on Monday after a very naughty few days away but will be back to form on monday xxxxx


----------



## Rachel~M

Flower: have a lovely break and a fantastic      .... enjoy every minute of it hun...

sarah: glad injection went well hun, i bet it was easy really wasnt it as i know a few girls who have said they got theirselves all worked up and it was easy,   my cheese calories you shouldnt give excuses like that cos they will stick...   but it was nice, ohhh malted milk not had them for years, mmm 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Thankyou


----------



## Rachel~M

no problem hunny just make sure you and dh enjoy it....

xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel~M

Morning were we all good? 

i actually kind of was, after my cheese on toast all i had was stew, cooked it yesterday slowly for hours and packed it with veg so i suppose yes i was good.. sorry waffling again   ...

breakfast: cornflakes
lunch: mm not sure maybe toms on toast...
tea: left over stew as it always tastes better day after   ..

xxxxxxx


----------



## scratch

I was good but have been bad already. I have skipped brekkie as I was arguing with dh and I know I will end up having crap before the morning is out. I need to be strong


----------



## Rachel~M

scratch: sorry to hear you had a fight with dh and hope you make up soon...   if you do have a bad day just start a fresh tomorrow....


----------



## KerryB

I've been terrible....  I don't know whats wrong with me and why I cna't stick to WW. I'm having terrible sugar cravings, and I know I need to go cold turkey and cut all sugar out, and bread, but its so hard. I feel like such a failure. Especially with IVF coming up in the next few months. WHY CAN'T I DO IT??!!!!


----------



## Rachel~M

Kerry nice to see you hun and a big   and   from me...
kerry i know it not a excuse but i do blame the pcos, have you ever been to see a endocrinologist? i ask as now my gynae has discharged me, ive been sent for by one and ive had to have lots of bloods done testing my PCOS structure etc and my thyroid again, ive got to go see her in may, they deal with the hormone side of pcos? 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

rachel - Mmm toms on toast that's what I am having 
gonna be good and have steamed chicken with veggies tonight to make up for last nights pizza !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel~M

Afternoon, 

ive been naughty.... was good up until i went to the shop and saw "yes you guessed what time of year it is" CADBURYS MINI EGGS   .... why do i go through this year in and year out and they always put them by the till in full view.... but   they were lovely....

xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Rachel - don't stress about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  they are delish though aren't they  make up for it tomorrow hun.


----------



## Rachel~M

they are lush sarah, 1 isnt enough though... oh well back on track tomorrow...


----------



## KerryB

Rachel...I haven't seen an endocrinologist hun no. I did ask about it when I was first diagnosed and was told I didn't need to see one!! Might be time to ask again. The problem is my lovely lady GP has been off on materinity leave for a while and I'm not if/when she's coming back. People think you're making it up when you say PCOS causes eating problems, but I truly belive thats what it is. Its such a horrible feeling, almost not having control over what goes into your mouth and the 'need' to eat certain foods. I think I need to detox completely and get these sugar cravings out of my system.

I love Mini eggs! My fave.....along with anything else from Cadbury's  

xx


----------



## Rachel~M

Kerry,

i think it might be in your advantage to ask to see one hun, the last one i saw palmed me off to the gynae as it was ttc i was having problems with.. i totally understand where you are coming from as like i said yesterday i am terrible for sitting down and eating a meal as i would rather eat a bag of crisps and choc as i feel more satisfied or i just skip meals full stop.. but many nights i cook tea and wont eat it and then pick all night... the urge i get for choc is unbelievable, if i want it i cant think of anything else and i get so moody it unreal... think i will join you hun when ive been to see gp next week   for reductil then im starting and we will cut it out together... 

we need more willpower and we will do it hun... and support each other..

love 
Rachel 

lets kick the cravings and pcos right in the   ....


----------



## sarahstewart

I had a really good book called 'only fat people skip breakfast' and(aswell as eating b'fast!!!) it involves cutting ALL sugar out of your diet   I did it for about 6 months and lost about 2 stone but fell off the wagon on holiday........that was a couple of years ago    it did stop ALL cravings.

Rachel - I stopped and bought mini eggs on way home last night  I couldn't stop thinking about them after y'day


----------



## KerryB

I usually give up chococlate for lent but have been terirble this year. Rachel I know exactly how that feels, wanting chocolate so much you'd do anything to get it! Its horrible isn't it. Sarah..thats what I'm going to have to do. Cut down on bread and everything. I know it will help. I've made a big fruit salad today and brought it to work so I can pick at it when I feel an urge, and also an extra 2l bottle of water to help me.

WE CAN DO IT! I'd love to lose a stone by Easter. It cna be done! I didn't go to weigh in last night, couldn't face it, but will go next week and have lost 4lbs...thats my goal this week!


----------



## sarahstewart

I always have some grapes to help when I get a sugar craving!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello lovely ladies, I hope you are all well - I have been offline for so long I think it will take me forever to read back so I hope everyone is OK... I had a great birthday but AF turned up the day after and since then I have been feeling really   and comfort eating  so I haven't felt like logging on (just been wallowing in misery and self pity instead!  ) I braced myself and went to WW last night and had put on 5lb   I really wasn't kidding about the comfort eating, I fell off the wagon on my birthday and it was downhill from there  

Anyway sorry about the me post but thought I would fill you in... Kerry good for you with your fruit salad and water, I am back on the wagon too today    Don't give up hun, we all go through cr*p patches.  I bet you and Rachel can lose a stone by Easter although I will be happy with half a stone!

Hope everyone else is OK... just about to try and catch up with what's been happening on the ex clomid chicks board so will probably be  by the time I've finished reading!

lots of love to all,

Sarah xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

SarahP - good to have you back hun   don't worry about the 5lb that will soon come back off!!!!!!!!

Have missed you, sorry af arrived


----------



## SarahPooh

Aww, thanks Sarah    xx


----------



## KerryB

Glad your back hun. You'll get that 5lbs off this week, don't worry.

I've been extra good today! 

xx


----------



## KerryB

I was so good yesterday. Need to work my points out but I'm sure I was ok. Had a few nibbles last night at the candle party and one small gass of wine, but only had soup and 3 krisprolls for tea. 

Today
Oat Crunch with semi skim
Fruit salad
JP with tuna and salad
Fruit salad & nuts

xx


----------



## SarahPooh

Morning ladies!

That sounds fine points-wise Kerry hun - and good for you for being good!           you'll be on a roll now hun    How was the candle party?

I was good too yesterday - did 3 points of exercise and ate 18 points out of 19 so hopefully at least some of that 5lb will be off by next Wednesday!

Optivia and skimmed milk
apple
Quorn & salad sandwich, cup a soup, apple, carrot sticks (!)
banana and yoghurt
low points fish and chips for tea mmmmm can't wait


----------



## sarahstewart

I stayed the same this week ladies, god knows how cos these drugs are making me eat for england


----------



## SarahPooh

blimey that's brilliant!


----------



## Rachel~M

Afternoon ladies... how are we all doing? 

kerry: glad to hear you are being good unlike some     but im enjoying my last few days of freedom until gp appt... is the fruit and nuts helping the cravings? 

sarah:   im sorry i made you have mini eggs..   hope you enjoyed them and a big well done on staying the same hun... how are the injections going? 

sarahpooh: welcome back hun and a happy belated birthday as i not been around... you will have that 5lb off in no time hun...

scratch: hows you hun? 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

hiya girls, i'm back! will try and catch up.

I have been very very bad  but its been good   Had tons of alcohol including guiness on saturday and loads of pub meals etc    I've probably put about 4-5lbs on but never mind.  Back on it today (kind of - need to restock the fridge at home) and am gonna go swimming tonight hopefully.

brekkie - 2 toast
lunch - chicken salad sarnie (proper bread tho)
tea - dont know, hopefully there is a WW meal in the freezer!

i want to try and get a couple of pounds off before my appointment on Sunday


----------



## SarahPooh

Morning girls!  

It's great to see you back Flower  

Thanks for the birthday wishes Rachel    I had a great time (seems like ages ago now though!)

I have been really good since my last disastrous weigh in... made two really yummy looking cakes yesterday for suprise Mother's Day tea for my mum and didn't eat any - feeling very proud of myself!  

DH and I had that Lloyd Grossman Dopiaza curry sauce on Saturday with chicken it was gooorgeous!    so thanks for telling us about that ladies  

Hope everyone is OK this morning

Today:

Optivia & skimmed milk
usual quorn sandwich etc for lunch
chickpea & vegetable curry & rice for tea


----------



## flowerpot

tried to catch up 

SarahP - welcome back hun, missed you    sounds like your back on track now, good girl.  that curry is delish isnt it, its a real saviour that when I'm desperate for curry 

Rachel - step away from the mini eggs   How you doing today?  good weekend?

Kerry - sorry you were a bit down last week  but sounds like you got things sorted by the end of the week?  it must be horrid having sugar cravings, i only have them when due AF. my big thing is crisps and bread, anything savoury really.   A stone for Easter is a good plan.  

Scratch - how you doing?  

SarahS - well done hun for staying the same, thats good with everything going on at the moment 

Well over the weekend I've had paninis with mozzeralla etc, chinese chicken curry and rice and prawn crackers   Plaice, chips and peas.  About 6 pints of guiness, brandy, beer and wine   

I've got a meal and drinks out with the girls on saturday night, but I've told them I'm only staying out till about 11 and getting dh to pick me up as we have our CARE appointment the next morning, so I'll have the meal and a couple of wines and then home.  We're going to Wagamamas which is quite healthy actually, lots of noodles and soy that type of thing


----------



## flowerpot

Meant to say though I havent taken my Met since last Monday. I didnt want to be ill for our anniversary/weekend away.  Will have to go back to one a day starting from today and then just miss Saturdays with going out.  I'll never get back upto 3 at this rate. will see what CARE say on Sunday, whether I should be on it or not x


----------



## scratch

i wasnt to bad. We went out for ameal Satuday night and i had saddle of Venison and mash it was yummy. But last night we had pizza delivered and 2 bottles of wine and a bag of malterers oops. But I am back on it now

Lost 1lb last week so bmi now 24.4 so I am happy with that and so is my gp

Keep up the good work ladies your doing really well

S


----------



## flowerpot

scratch well done on another 1lb off


----------



## SarahPooh

Scratch you're doing so brilliantly you should get a medal  you're such an inspiration, I really mean it.  Venison mmmmmm 

Flower, I know, that curry oh my word it was lovely    I did it with chicken and bunged a load of extra onions, mushrooms and cherry tomatoes in it to bulk it up - I mean, have you SEEN the size of a 1.5 point serving of rice!    (Probably not in fact, it's so small its microflaminscopic)  I'm sure you'll be OK at Wagamamas they have lots of healthy stuff there don't they.


----------



## flowerpot

i've never added stuff to it, i think kerry did that too and said it was lovely, might try that next time.  did you do it in the oven like i said?


----------



## SarahPooh

I forgot to said about doing it in the oven   does that make it nicer?  I just did it on the hob in a big frying pan, cooked the onions and the chicken first then bunged in the mushrooms and toms and the sauce on top...  it was so lovely I'm dribbling just thinking about it


----------



## flowerpot

Actually hun i've never done it on the hob, it was my MIL's way of doing it that I just copied!!  i guess its quicker on the hob, i usually do it slowly in the oven, just bung it in and forget about it.  Would be easier i guess in the week after work to do on the hob.  might give it a go to compare!  Got some in actually, might do it for tea, although my tummy feels a bit delicate today


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya everyone  

Flower - sounds like you had a great time   glad you enjoyed it!!!!!!

I have been naughty all weekend am blaming it on the drugs and lack of willpower!!!!!!!

Back on it now.

Sarah


----------



## SarahPooh

Good for you getting back on it Sarah, hope you enjoyed your naughty weekend!


----------



## flowerpot

I was ok i think. Just got one of those ready cooked chickens from asda, took the skin off and had with JP, salad and coleslaw. Had a fab lolly.  I need to get to the meeting tomorrow to get my inspiration back up and back on track.  

I reckon off my scales at home i've put about 3lbs on.  will be happy with that 

brekkie - toast
lunch - not sure, probably ww soup
tea - pasta and quorn bol


----------



## SarahPooh

mmm Flower your tea last night sounds lovely 

We had chickpea and vegetable curry from the new WW cookbook it was quite nice, I might put the recipe on the healthy eating thread (only 2 points a portion!)

Morning everyone else!


----------



## flowerpot

oh yes please Sarah, stick it on hun.

I need to get my books and stuff out, that always spurs me on again   I will feel a lot better once I've been to WW tomorrow night. I'll be raring to go by Thursday again x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya peeps  

I have had a whole punnet of grapes this morning 

B'fast - yoghurt
Lunch - WW soup and bread roll (brown)
Dinner - wholemeal pasta with vegetables


----------



## flowerpot

god, get me to WW tomorrow fast.  i've ended up with a greek salad wrap and a packet of Walkers crisps (which actually aren't that bad as they are now in sunseed oil) but still 

I'll be fine after tomorrow night.  Will do my food shop tonight and stock up on good stuff.

sarahS - good girl


----------



## flowerpot

I've not made this for ages and I just thought that SarahP you might not have ever seen this (its on the recipe thread). Its scrummy (sounds strange with the stock and beans but its delish) 

Beany bolagnaise

Ingredients:-

pasta (penne, twists or similar)
one onion chopped
fry light for frying 
mince (meat or quorn)
tsp of mixed herbs
1/4 pint stock (any type)
one tin tomatoes
one tin baked beans
parmasen shavings for top (optional)
salt and pepper 

METHOD:-

Fry the onion and mince until brown/soft.  Add all other ingredients, bring to the boil and simmer for about 20mins.  Meanwhile cook the pasta, drain and stir into the sauce when its ready.  Sprinkle parmasen to serve.

So quick and easy - took me about 5 mins to prepare. 

Its about 3 points on WW points, or free on no count.  Very low fat.


----------



## SarahPooh

Thanks flower, that sounds delish!  I have done my tesco shopping online this week (it's coming tonight) and have to be really organised when trying to lose weight, I plan all my meals a week ahead!    but I will try it next week, it sounds great.  Tomorrow I'll put the chickpea and veg curry on the H/E thread, I can't remember it at the mo as I've only made it once...

can't stop yawning, I'm so glad it's nearly home time...


----------



## flowerpot

no probs Sarah, i made it last night. you can freeze too so good for lunches etc 

can't wait to get to WW tonight and get a kick up the bum!  Went to asda last night and stocked up on loads of veg, salad, chicken and fish etc ready to start again today.  Its amazing how bloated and sluggish i feel


----------



## flowerpot

Right, having the last of my blow out and then thats it   Just having an egg mayo butty with crisps.  going to WW then having our chicken curry dopiaza which isnt that bad as we know then from tomorrow its back to cereal, salads and healthy teas


----------



## flowerpot

kerry, if your going to weigh in 

I'll be happy if i've put 4lbs on


----------



## KerryB

Well I was so good Friday and then on saturday day...but after the DH ankle palava I was bad   Stayed at my sisters (she's closer to the hsop) and she bought lots of naughty food for tea, and had wine. Sunday didn't eat till about 3pm then had a bagette with cheese and Walkers Baked crips. For tea we had Spinach & Ricotta Caneloni (DH had lasagna) and it wen tdown hill from there....another diasterous week for me  

I am going to weigh in tonight and need to get my ass into gear now for Care appt which could come up soon. I will try and get organised at the weekend and do a meal plan for next week.

Well done all of you your doing great 

xxxx


----------



## scratch

morning

I think I need to take you lot in hand!!!!!

2lbs off for me but I think it is probably stress due to all the [email protected] going on at the minute. SO bmi now 24.2  but I have been naughty and skipped afew meals which isnt good. I might go out on Friday note for ameal with DH for "crisis talks"

Hope you all went to your weighs ins and are now refreshed and ready to rumble!!


----------



## flowerpot

Morning chicks  

3lbs on - happy with that as it could have been much much worse!  Stayed to class, got all my books out last night and raring to go!!  I feel so sluggish and bloated at the moment.  Swimming tonight.  had last blow last night - red wine and a home made curry. was late this morning as was chopping all my salad bits up etc

brekkie - 2 oatabix with skimmed milk
lunch - salad with tons of peppers, spring onion, toms etc with wafer thin chicken and EL salad cream.  Fresh fruit salad.
tea - stirfry with king prawns, few noodles and soy sauce


----------



## SarahPooh

Morning chicks  

I was pleased at weigh in - had lost the 5lb I put on plus 2 more so am back on track now...

Flower well done for only putting on 3 that was better than you expected wasn't it? You'll have got rid of that by next week. Good girl for doing the healthy shopping  you will be doing great again before you know it  

Scratch - blimey you'll be disappearing at this rate!   Well done hun but do take care of yourself... hope everything is OK with you, "crisis talks" sounds a bit worrying 

Kerry hope your weigh in went well, good idea doing a meal plan at the weekend, I do that too and find it really helpful, being organised leads to less slip-ups!  

Right I am now going to put the chickpea/vegetable curry on the H/E thread and then get cracking with the housework  

Later potaters xx


----------



## flowerpot

I love your "laters potaters" !!!   makes me chuckle     WELL DONE!!!  thats fantastic   is that in one week?  well done Scratch, i've said it before, you are an amazing inspiration 

yeah SarahP - i was expecting at least 4lbs. its amazing that every one pound you put on feels like half a stone.  I've planned my meals except for saturday night as out for a meal but should be ok in wagamamas


----------



## SarahPooh

Flower    Glad to hear I've made you chuckle   

yep that was one week - but I think it was because I'd put on 5lb so quickly the week before, I think it was still sort of extra food in my system that hadn't turned into full on lard and stuck itself to my tum if you know what I mean!  (sorry if that's tmi!)  I did LOADS of exercise this week too, poor Stilton's legs are about an inch shorter after all the walking we've done.  

I know what you mean about every pound feeling like half a stone... but whatever you do don't let it discourage you (it doesn't sound like you have) in the past if I have put on a bit it's made me think "right that's it I've blown it" and just given up but I think having the aim of getting my BMI down before IVF is making me stronger this time.  I really think planning meals helps loads too - there's no room for manouvre then is there!    You'll be fine at Wagamama's I'm sure.

Right I'm definitely off now - going to do the hoovering in the style of Freddie Mercury and try and burn off some more lard


----------



## flowerpot

thats great hun, well done.

really enjoying this salad actually...put loads of those extra special peppers, the mini orange ones and the long thin red ones with cucumber etc.  quite delish!!


----------



## flowerpot

I was good, went swimming then did a huge stirfry with king prawns and a few noodles.  had a sachet of Blue Dragon chow mein stir fry sauce (1 point for half sachet) which was lovely. And a fab lolly and a glass of wine - but still with 3 points left!

brekkie - fitness honey and nut with skimmed
lunch - big salad with chicken and EL salad cream. Strawberries
tea - quorn peppered grill, LF chips and peas


----------



## SarahPooh

Flower your salads sound yummy   I'm not very good at thinking of interesting salads - I thought of you the other day as we went past a big Asda and I shouted "peppers!" but DH went "eh?" and we had gone past by then!    I love those long pointy red ones, they're so sweet aren't they?

I was quite good yesterday, had mushroom lasagne for tea that is yum but takes about 2 hours to make, having the other half tonight so no cooking tonight    Only did half an hour's walk with Stilty yesterday as really wasn't feeling too clever    am going to try and do WW video today though.  Good girl you for going swimming!    Keep at it hun


----------



## flowerpot

at the peppers! They are yummy, have you had the little orange ones they do as well?  i've just had those with the red ones and spring onion, cucumber, cherry toms, little gem lettuce stacked high with wafer thing chicken   could have done with a piece of bread but avoided it   Got a WW bar which i'm trying to save for in an hour or so 

Easy tea tonight for me too, i like easy stuff on a friday


----------



## SarahPooh

I still haven't tried those little orange peppers Flower but I will one day - when I next get near an Asda!  Your lunch sounds lovely, hope you've managed not to eat the WW bar yet    I have just posted on the other thread - I've got my lap & dye date, it's the 10th of May which is 7 weeks away so I'm aiming to have lost another stone by then - just the thing to spur me on!  Hope you can find out about when your DH can do his SA this afternoon, that'll be one less thing for you to think about.  Must go, bath water's getting cold and the cats are giving me funny looks


----------



## sarahstewart

ooohhh you girls make me laff with 'laters potaters' and flowers addiction to FAB lollies 

I put 2lb on this week, but I have been sticking to my diet so it MUST be my 15 follies!!!!!!!!  

Thank god its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am home alone so will be staying in with a couple of pints of organic milk...wow how wild and crazy am I?


----------



## flowerpot

rock and roll SarahS - don't over do it in all the excitement!! and sod the weight gain, too much else going on!  

just about to have my WW bar now   Great news about your lap hun, will soon be here. 

dh is so busy at work so i've told him i'm taking him to the pub for a quickie then home for a quickie   So looks like the gym is off


----------



## sarahstewart

my mum was eating a WW bar the other day when I popped round...it was like a mars bar...looked delish  have you tried them?


----------



## flowerpot

yep!  think that is the one i've just had, its a purple wrapper? they do one thats like a milky way too.

i ate it too quick and didnt savour it and can't remember having it!! i need to eat slower.

BE GOOD !!!!  see you monday diet club xxx


----------



## KerryB

Been good with meals, bad with choclate snacks! I blame the witch who reared her ugly head last night....I will be good from now on, after i've finished these mini eggs...oops where did they come from!   

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ... Hope you are all well ..I am going to try coming on here as really need to do something as have become a bloater again .. and the more down I get the more I eat rubbish so going to start this week and start eating healthier as I know it can only help me feel better about myself ..so will be coming on here for inspiration! 
Cat x


----------



## nikki p

hi ladies just wondering if i can join you. Ive just weighed myself and nearly fainted at what the   read!!!! OH MY GOD!!!        I cant believe it! Right from Monday I'm gonna go on a serious diet!! I haven't weighed myself in ages and Ive just got out the bath and decided to brave it  wish i hadn't of now! Mind you i could of absorbed lots of water from my bath    and thats what it is?? Weight Watchers here i come AGAIN!!!! It will have been about the sixth time Ive joined ha ha! Ive got to do something please give me inspiration love Nikki P x


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya Niki and Cat - you are very welcome to come on board 

I have been mostly good although did have a naughy sarnie after our consultation yesterday.  We had an unexpected pub meal out on friday but i stuck to tuna steak and salad with wedges so not bad.

Me and dh had a chat last night and I might stop doing WW but just try and do healthy eating (IVF hopefully due in May) - plenty of fish, veg etc and then use the extra day when I'd go to WW to go to the gym. The consultant advised me not to over do dieting but have a "healthy lifestyle".  Will have a think anyway, dh will weigh me once a week to keep me on the straight and narrow!  we have both stopped drinking alcohol too now which i'm sure will help  

brekkie - fitness with skim milk
lunch - LF tuscan bean soup or WW soup
tea - chicken stirfry and mum and dads


----------



## KerryB

I've not been too bad, but did have a lot to drink on sat night and a chinese. But had done a lot on sat day, no time to sit still! I was busy yesterday too and had a few wine gums and star mix, naughty. 

Today:
Cornflakes with semi skim
LEft over chilli pasta with salad
Grilled barbeque chicken with JP and salad
Nuts to snack on.

Welcome Niki and Cat  

xx


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello girls, welcome Nikki and Cat , hope you will find some inspiration on here!

Flower, well done for only having tuna steak and salad and wedges at the pub, that sounds like a really healthy choice!   (I'd have been up to my eyes in pie before you could say "fatty boombah")  I think your plan sounds good BUT make sure you don't overdo the exercise won't you - apparently too  much can be worse than not enough in terms of fertility.

Hi Kerry, interesting to see you've got nuts to snack on, did you see the thing about nuts helping you lose weight on that TV programme about food a few weeks ago?  

I was good over the weekend although didn't do as much exercise as last week as was feeling a bit grotty... I've got a feeling I won't have lost anything this week after last week's big loss    Really trying to lose 2lb a week so I've lost another stone by the time I have my lap & dye in May.


----------



## flowerpot

for getting that 2lb off SarahP - you can do it


----------



## sarahstewart

hey peeps just to let you know I am reading your posts and keeping up with the news but just can't diet at the moment (I am actually trying) but am soooo bloated with the drugs.

Welcome to the newbies, the girls here are great support and there is a healthy recipe thread on here somewhere....will try and post in a link in a bit.

Sarah


----------



## sarahstewart

here it is......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45030.165


----------



## flowerpot

Were we good?  I had a small chicken stirfry with noodles at mum and dads and a packet of walkers lights later on as was starving!

brekkie - toast
lunch - LF tuscan bean soup (asda good for you)
tea - WW pasta and home-made tom sauce

Still not decided what I'm doing about WW/points versus healthy eating. will make a decision tomorrow xxx


----------



## KerryB

I was good apart from some wine gums, but they can't be that bad. Today started off well but just scoffed - and didn't even want - 2 chocolate mini rolls and a choc biscuit!   Will be good for the rest of the day though. Something with asparagus for tea as I bought some on saturday! 

I'm getting fed up with WW too, I hardly ever count my points and just feel like I'm throwing a fiver a week away. I might be better doing healthy eating too...will see how weigh in goes tomorrow.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

if you decide to stop going kerry do what i'm doing and weigh at home or get dh to do it once a week and keep a record.  i think with everything else going on i just need to get on as "normal" without faffing about.  i need to ensure i don't slip into bad ways though but i am gonna do things like switch to organic milk and bread with seeds etc, healthy stuff.


----------



## Rachel~M

Hi girls,

just a quick post to say hello and hope you all well, sorry not about much but that blooming flu got me AGAIN!!! and now on 2nd lot of antibotics and just generally fed up and have a big black cloud over me...

GP wouldnt give me reductil as he wants me to see the endocrinologist first as he thinks he can help me more with it all as he deals with pcos more than gp does... it was def the xenical making my heart pound as when he took it all again it was fine, but i have got raised cholesterol [5.7 should be under 5] so really need to get my backside into gear... but he does think the endocrinologist will give me reductil though...

sorry to moan chicks
love
Rachel xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya Rachel Awwww don't apologise for moaning hun, thats why we're here.  How long will you have to wait to see the endocrinologist?  Shame they wouldnt give you the Reductil just to keep you going though      Me and dh went to our private consultation and its IVF for us hopefully in May so its all go.  I need to concentrate on one last push for April.   He told me that although its better to have a lower BMI for pregnancy, he has had many many big women who have successfully got pregnant.  He told me not to do faddy diets but have a healthy lifestyle with healthy foods and moderate exercise

I'm quite scared because I've made a decision    I am leaving WW.  What I'm going to do is stick to the WW plan roughly but not be scared of eating say extra fruit or healthy bread with seeds in etc rather than white ww bread.  I'm going to have lots of chicken, fish, veg etc.  I'm changing weigh in day to Friday morning with dh's supervision, that way I can have the whole week to be extra good then have a little treat on a friday night.  We're both stopping drinking (as of last Saturday) and I'm going to the gym at least 3 times a week.  That way I still have a spare night in the week to go to reiki and do my food shopping etc.   I'm gonna order the WW magazine to be delivered to me at home as thats one thing I will miss from the meeting and also save myself £20 a month in WW fees.  

Going shopping tonight and just getting a ww ready meal for tonight and tomorrow night for weigh in friday morning then sorting out some food plans.  Scratch, will have to look through all the ones you posted on the diet thread as there are lots of low fat recipies that you followed that seem to work?

brekkie - toast 
lunch - 2 small baps with tuna, lettuce, toms and EL salad cream
tea - WW meal with veg

I just keep thinking that its only about 6 weeks till i could be starting treatment and thats nothing to do a big push to lose a bit more


----------



## flowerpot

SarahP - you know your chickpea curry it sounds lovely, think I'll make that on Saturday. I've just printed it off.  do you just bung the chickpeas in at the end straight from the tin?   I think dh might like it but might miss the meat, wonder if you could add a bit of chicken to it?


----------



## flowerpot

right, all sorted. I'm gonna do the avacodo wraps for one lunch (posted on the recipe thread).  Saturday doing SarahP's chickpea curry and sunday doing salmon with the herb potatoe wedges that i've just put on the recipe thread 

Could do with nipping to bury market for some fresh fish too


----------



## flowerpot

Meant to say girls, made a lovely quick pasta sauce last night (meat free). I just used up bits and bobs.  chopped up red pepper and sprayed with fry light and roasted in the oven till going black then threw them in a frying pan with mushrooms, onions, mixed herbs and a tin of toms.  had it on top of WW filled pasta


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, not sure if you are going to weigh in tonight chick if you are  xxx


----------



## SarahPooh

Hi girls 

Flower I think your plan sounds really sensible and a good idea.  About the chickpea curry, I think you just bung the chickpeas in for long enough for them to get hot, they don't need real cooking or anything - and I don't see why you shouldn't bung a bit of chicken in as well!    

Rachel sorry to hear you've been poorly again hun  hope the antibiotics soon work.

Kerry, I hope the weigh in went well if you went - maybe you need a break from WW for a while?  I got really fed up with it a couple of years ago and just couldn't be bothered to count points any more... you could have a few weeks off, keep eating healthy but not counting and then set yourself a deadline to start following WW again when you've had a break?  If you get your DH to weigh you you could just follow the points plan but not spend the £5 a week at the meetings!

I went to weigh in tonight and had lost another 3lb so was really pleased but then I have been being really strict to try and get down as much as possible before laparoscopy - 6 weeks tomorrow woo hoo!


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Sarah thats fantastic 
Kerry, if you went hun, hope it was good news.
It was quite strange not going!!

I went to asda last night and stocked up on so much healthy stuff.   got organic milk and yogurts etc, chicken, fish loads of salads etc, NO alcohol etc. Also all the ingredients for SarahP's chickpea curry and also the wedges and avocado wrap that I've posted on the diet thread 

brekkie - special K Medley (not had this before its lovely!)
lunch - rocket salad with prawns and Helmans EL mayo.  Yeo Valley organic natural yogurt with seeds (inner balance).
tea - WW chicken and tom lasagne with salad

Also swimming tonight 

Weigh in tomorrow morning 

Rachel, hope your ok today 

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

and, I walked straight past the crisps and biscuit aisle !!


----------



## KerryB

Well done Flower, I think you've got your head in the right place now. Maybe I do need a break from WW, but after weigh in last night (lost 1lb) having lost 2 weeks running (only 2lb but better than nothing!) I feel semi motivated again. I think I'm just being lazy and I need to get more involved in cooking things from teh recipe thread. I tend to stick to the same things all the time and its boring. I'm going to sort out some meals at the weekend.

Sarah...well done on your 3lbs! Its falling off you!  

Rachel...sorry you've been ill again, and that teh DR wouldn't give you Reductil. Maybe by going to the endocrin guy you might get more out of it anyway, he will probably be able to help more. I hope he gies you reductil though, it would give you a boost I'm sure. I ahve teh same heart thing on Xenical, evil stuff!  

Today:
Oat so Simple
Mixed nuts
Mushroom soup with 3 Krisprolls & Light Laughing Cow
Melon
Mixed Nuts

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Well done chick thats great   Its amazin how you always think you haven't lost but you have. good girl!!  yeah thats what I'm doing this weekend trying a few new things, told dh its chickpea curry on saturday!!


----------



## SarahPooh

Kerry I'm so pleased for you, well done!   I'm really glad you're feeling a bit more motivated now - try and hang on to that feeling and make the most of it and next week you will lose again and feel even more motivated!  Really well done hun   The WW lady told me last night it will slow down soon but I'm not giving in, I'm going to keep doing loads of exercise because I'm sure that's what's doing it.  But I've set myself a target of 1.5lb a week instead of 2 just in case, because I don't want to get demoralised and eat a whole trifle!  

Flower your shopping sounds great, the yoghurt with seeds sounds lovely, have you tried that yoghurt with bits in, I can't remember who makes it but it comes in big pots and in yummy flavours but with healthy bits of barley and stuff in, I think it might be called Bio or something.  It's delicious.  Next time I go shopping I'll look at what it's called.  I hope the chickpea curry is nice!    Good girl for avoiding the biscuit aisle and not buying any   

Rachel hope you're feeling better today hun 

I'm off to my mums in a minute for beans on toast for lunch (with extra tomato sauce of course)   and then might take Stilty on another 4 mile route march if I get all the housework done, just going to check the ex-clomid chicks thread to see how everyone is today


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks SarahP, keep up the good work 
i know the yogurts you mean, i got 4 small ones of them. they do big ones too with wholegrain etc?
Just about to open the one i've got now so will report back   Its one of the big tubs so will leave it in the fridge for tomorrow


----------



## flowerpot

its delicious! really good for ttc as well due to which seeds are in it.  Its Yeo Valley Organic Inner Balance  - LF vanilla probiotic yogurt with pumpkin, sunflower and golden linseed seeds    "naturally contains omega 3 & 6 and essential vits and minerals".   think I'm gonna get addicted


----------



## SarahPooh

I'm glad you know the ones I mean Flower, they're SO yummy!  I didn't know they did them in small pots - yes the big pots have wholegrain too - peach is my fave    I've never seen the yeo valley one with seeds, it sounds great, I'll keep an eye out for it - am definitely off for lunch now!  Have a good day if I don't manage to get back on today - will try and catch up tomorrow afternoon at work  

Later potater


----------



## flowerpot

later potater 

it says NEW on the tub hun so probably only just out xxx


----------



## KerryB

I bought pumpkin and sunflower (my fave) seeds last night, they were on offer in our local Co-op. Just nibbling some nuts as the evil clomid munchies gremlin is lurking, I feel really hungry this afternoon!Hoping these will keep them away. Go through phases with yogurt, I buy them and forget to eat them. I guess I should incororate them into my diet now. Don't like low fat ones much as they ahve so much sugar in them, and Muller Light aren't suitable for veggies! Tesco HL are though, and they are ok.

Need to make something with asparagus tonight as I have some in the fridge!


----------



## flowerpot

thats good to nibble on Kerry   I think this yogurt I've got is low sugar, its like a proper health thing, you could do with something like that.  I got a tub of plain yogurt too, it must be on one of the recipes i'm doing at weekend maybe sarah P's curry   good job i wrote it all down.

i'm hungry now too, should have gone to the gym tonight but i'm still at work, getting stuff done whilst the phones are quieter.  will probably go tomorrow night as I want to finish a bit earlier


----------



## Rachel~M

Hi girls

looks like ive missed you all but just wanted to pop on and say hi and it looks like your all doing fab...

flower: thanks for yesterday hun. hope you well

kerry: well done you a loss is a loss, hope you ok.. 

sarah: hi hun im feeling better than i was thanks but still not 100%

well sorry it short and sweet but better go pack as im going to my friends in yorkshire in the morning for weekend so got to get ready..

speak to you all soon

love
Rachel xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya girls

how we doing?  good news...my new weigh in day is Friday morning and I've lost 3lbs since weigh in last Weds (a week and 2 days)   
Was good last night, had WW chicken lasagne with salad and a laughing cow icecream.  going to the gym tonight then its treat night (I knew I'd changed weigh in day to a friday for a reason  )

brekkie - special K medley with skim milk
lunch - rocket salad with prawns and EL mayo, raspberries and left over yogurt from yesterday
tea -  goats cheese pasta with a healthy tom sauce

Rachel - no problem, anytime, you know where I am   Have a wonderful weekend at your friends x

Everyone else ok?  SarahP I noticed when I was doing my on line shop for next weekend that they do those yogurts I go in small pots in peach flavour. Will let you know after easter what they are like


----------



## flowerpot

I've resisted bacon butties (not that I eat bacon), coissants and danish pastries in the office!!  Only 50 mins to go until lunch....will try some water 

can't wait for my naughty tea tonight, going to hav garlic bread too 

got some low fat hot x buns in asda for sunday morning.


----------



## flowerpot

Just had a donut - its one of the boys leaving do. ah well I deserve it!!


----------



## flowerpot

BE GOOD 

see you next week diet buddies


----------



## sarahstewart

hey all I am here trying to diet but its sooo hard......the cyclogest is making me soooo bloated!!! I am still drinking 2L plus of water and 2 pints of milk......  

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls

SarahS - can't say i'm looking forward to those cyclogest 

We're we good?  I was mostly good. Got the gym on friday (how good am I) only to find I had forgotten my trainers. So ended up meeting dh and his mates after golf in the pub but stuck to diet coke/lime and soda.  Was good all weekend except had a bit of pate last night on crackers as we'd been so busy and had eaten our dinner quite early and some filled pasta on friday night (but it was weigh in day!). 

SarahP - made your chickpea curry but messed it up.  I thought i had curry paste but only had thai curry paste which was red so it looked and smelt horrible so ended up throwing it and have Lloyd grossman instead. it looked fab until then too, so will make it again only properly this time!!

Also made the avacado wraps for lunch yesterday - they are gorgeous! Really really quick. dh even liked them. Deffo doing them again.  Yesterday did the the herby potatoe wedges with salmon and salad and they were gorgeous too, really tasty and very very quick.  Both are on the recipe thread, i am definitely doing those again 

Gym tonight!! 

brekkie - special K medley
lunch - tortilla wrap with houmous and salad, LF yogurt
tea - quorn peppered grill, JP and veg


----------



## flowerpot

Where is everyone?!!!

I was good.  did an hour in the gym, even managed to run on the treadmill only for 7 mins  but it was something!  Went home and had quorn grill, sweet potato and peas with a small peice of french stick.  Was in bed for 8.30pm!

gym again tonight

brekkie - special K medley
lunch - wrap with houmous and salad. LF yogurt
tea - WW tarragon chicken with green beans and brocolli


----------



## scratch

thought I better show my face. I was very very naughty at the weekend. Curry friday nite pub lunch Saturday and then buffett tea and cheesecake and then chocolate shortbread sunday and loads of wine(4 bottles!!!)

but going to be good all week so far so good.

Hope your all doing better than me. 

s xxx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Girls!

Could I join you on here please ?

I managed to lose weight to get my BMI down to target, but it's slowly creeping back on and I don't want to have to stop tx (when it finally starts!!) to have to try and lose weight again (don't wanna have to stop wearing my smaller size jeans too!!)  

Nix. x


----------



## Toni.....

Hi Ladies

would it be Ok for me to join you?  my weight has slowly crept up over the last 18 months and consultant mentioned it on my last visit so I guess its about time i did something about it.

I find having the motivation hard so it would be much easier to have you ladies to talk to!

I have been onto the ticker factory for a ticker for my weight lose but i can't work out how you get it onto your profile on here  can anyone tell me how you do it? 

thanks
toni


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello chicks  

Flower I'm sorry to hear about the chickpea curry disaster hun    I thought of you at the weekend because I made it too on Sunday but left out the cauliflower and put loads of extra veggies in - mushrooms, cherry tomatoes, broccoli and sugar snap peas and extra onion and it was REALLY delish  - I would recommend that more than the cauliflower version to be quite honest.  You are such a good girl with all your gym-ing   I bet you will be losing again this week!  

Hi Scratch    Sounds like you had a yummy weekend but now that you're a skinny minny I guess you can get away with treats if you're good in the week and everyone deserves a treat now and then  

 Nix and Toni  it's a been a bit quiet on here lately but I'm sure we'll all be back on it more often again soon...

The way I do my ticker thing is to complete it on the ticker factory site, then copy the "bb" text at the bottom (the first one you come to when you scroll down under the finished ticker) then go to your profile on FF and click on modify forum profile (not sure what exact words are but it's something like that) then paste it in to your signature bit and click on "change profile" at the bottom.  If you need any more help I'll try and help you!

I am still being boringly good and aiming for 2lb off this week - not sure if I will manage it though as couldn't be bothered to exercise much this week  and the WW lady said my weight loss will soon slow down  

Today:

Optivia and skimmed milk
apple
Quorn slice sandwich with salad and WW EL mayo, apple, cupasoup
banana, yoghurt
Quorn sausages, mash, peas and gravy mmmmmm


----------



## sarahstewart

hiya ladies - welcome newbies  

I am not bloated as much today - woo hoo  

Had lamb chop with peppers, corgette, onions and tomatoes last night  with fruit salad for afters...

Today

B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Tinned toms on toast
Dinner - chicken with sweet potato mash and veggies

left over fruit salad for snacking


----------



## flowerpot

Nice to see you all !!  And you scratch   I'm sure your weekend won't make any problems against your fantastic loss hun so don't you worry.

Welcome Nix and Toni   Hope we can help you both.  Toni i see you have done your ticker now   I'm just trying to do one last push to get half a stone off at least before IVF in early May - lost 3lbs last week so 4lbs to go.   However, because of decorating this weekend in the kitchen and having no room to cook I think a pizza and nibbles is on the agenda. Hopefully the up and down the ladders will sort that out 

SarahS - glad you feel less bloated today and SarahP if you lose this week when AF is due thats fantastic.   

I won't be able to post my weigh in on friday due to being off work but i might pop on dh's laptop if he brings it home and let you know


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks for the curry tips sarahP   don't apologise, it wasnt your fault, it was mine for using the wrong curry paste doh. i think something like you said a masala or something would be nice, indian rather than thai


----------



## SarahPooh

Flower I use Patak's Tikka Masala paste with coriander and lemon, it's medium spicy and REALLY nice 

That's brilliant that you've only got 4lb more to lose before IVF - you'll easily do it hun. I've just realised we've ALL got Friday off (well hopefully all of us anyway) woo hoo! 

Hi SarahS  how YOU doiiiin... (in style of Joey from Friends)  your dinner last night and menu for today sounds uber healthy missus - check _you_ out  Glad to hear you're less bloated today hun


----------



## flowerpot

hiya diet buddies everyone ok?

Toni and Nix hope your both ok?

SarahP - will get some of that curry paste thanks hun.  It says plain yogurt, is that the same as natural yogurt   I think i might have put too much of that in as well 

Were we good?  I couldnt face the gym, AF is due any time now and just felt drained.  made WW tarragon chicken with brocolli, carrots and grean beans.  WW meal was horrible not having that again so just picked the chicken out and had the veg. Had a fab lolly and a small sarnie later on as was hungry.

Shopping tonight for Easter weekend and as were decorating need to get things in like pizza etc and picky bits but hopefully the exercise will sort it out   I'm not upto doing a healthy cuisine in the middle of decorating and tiling the kitchen 

brekki - toast
lunch - EL soft cheese on crackers, LF yogurt
tea - not sure yet, something LF from shopping tonight

Me and dh aren't getting each other an Easter egg this year, I'm just buying us a creme egg each (3 and half points) instead


----------



## Nix76

Morning !

Hmmmm, don't think I'm very good at this healthy eating lark and maybe a long weekend isn't the best time to start!

Well, AF is due for me and normally I am eating everything in sight so I will take the fact that I only ate brekky, lunch and dinner yesterday as a positive sign......even if it wasn't all exactly healthy stuff !

Hope you're all ok ?!

Nix. x


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Nix
pre-AF is murder to diet, I always want to eat everything in sight, i was hungry yesterday as my AF is due anytime.
Bank hols weekend also hard, just try and have a couple of very good days for every naughty one, at least its a start   Or make sure if you hav a bad weekend that you get on it to the letter from Tuesday?


----------



## sarahstewart

Nix - why don't you start Tuesday  

I made a lovely chicken stew thing last night.....chicken, sweet pots, mushrooms, sweetcorn, onions, peppers and tomatoes added a stock cube and some water and bunged it in the oven 

Today

B'fast - Fruit 
Lunch - Toms on Toast
Dinner - Smoked Haddock with steamed veggies


----------



## Nix76

Hi Sarah,

Well, seeing as I've just arranged to meet a friend at lunch at a pizza place - I reckon Tuesday is a good plan   

Nix.


----------



## flowerpot

right Nix, we'll make sure you are being good from Tuesday! 

Kerry, if your going to weigh in tonight


----------



## sarahstewart

mmm pizza


----------



## Nix76

Sarah !

You sound like me !!!


----------



## SarahPooh

Morning girls   (actually its probably afternoon by now)

Flower I used natural yoghurt, I think plain and natural are the same thing!    Sorry to hear you didn't like the tarragon chicken WW meal, I tried one a few months ago and thought it wasn't too bad.

 everyone else... not feeling very good today or much like chatting - DH went to the hospital this morning for his diabetes check and got bad news, plus AF is due and I feel quite down which probably means AF is on her way rather than a BFP which makes me feel even more down AND I've got to wait in for the gas man.  And I'm worried about IVF clinics being forced to do single embryo transfers.  Sorry for moaning girls.

Good luck to everyone who is getting weighed tonight - Kerry?

 to Nix, Toni and SarahS and anyone else xxx


----------



## flowerpot

SarahP  sorry to hear about dh.  I'm feeling a bit  today too. Hormones eh!!


----------



## sarahstewart

hugs and bubbles all round    oh and some      for SarahP....


----------



## flowerpot

If I don't get back on here later girls, BE GOOD!!!!  And if you can't be good, run up and down the stairs to burn it off 

Stay away from the eggs those who are being very good!

xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

ohh I am sorry I can't do ANY exercise cos I am in the 2ww..can't even wash up or hoover   will try and not eat too much thou   have a good one


----------



## KerryB

Hi girls,

Well another miraculous 1lb loss for me this week! God knows how   Also I asked about my 10% and she said to do it from my last joining weight, so I only have 3lbs to lose to get my 10% and I've changed my ticker to show my total loss from before Xmas...is that cheating? Its still weight off isn't it! Anyway, not hopeful for this week as we always get given LOADS of easter eggs! WW leader told us last night that a standard size Cadburys Button egg and contents is.....24 points! A large Terrys Chocolate Orange one is 92!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And there was one that is over 100 points!   Unbelievable! I will try thouhg, but going to enjoy it and then make a concerted effort next week!

Flower....your doing so well hun, proud of you with the gym thing. I'm right off ready meals at the mo, I think they taste so processed. 

SarahP...so sorry to hear about DH hun. A friend of ours is diabetic and was in a similar situation a few years ago, she managed to come out of it though hun and even went on the have a baby girl after she was told she'd never conceive. I hope DH is ok, and you too honey.

Toni & Nix...nice to "meet" you both....hope your ok. Starting Tuesday sounds liek a good plan   One last naughty weekend!  

SarahS..... your so good! And always make nice things!   Hope DH is pulling his weight round the house then??!!

Scratch....hope your bakc on the straight and narrow missy or I'll be sending the   round!  

Rach...hope your ok hun  

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

well done kerry thats fab (have you changed your weigh in day then?)
xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Yes weigh in now Tues, new venue and had to change the day. So thats 1lb in 6 days not 7 as usual!


----------



## SarahPooh

Well done Kerry that's brilliant  keep up the good work! 

Thank you Flower and Sarah and Kerry for the support  AF did turn up but I am feeling more  now - only 4 weeks on Thursday till my lap & dye and then its IVF here we come 

  to everyone else... hope you are all being good and not eating _too_ many easter eggs...


----------



## flowerpot

hiya girls

I lost another pound at weigh in Friday so thats 4lb in 2 weeks, however due to having no kitchen at the moment due to it all being tiled and decorated etc we've had chinese, chippy and pizza this weekend  I am also 6 days late for AF so feel humongous!  Ah well.   Kitchen not going to be done until at least next weekend so got a LF ready meal to bung in the oven which I've managed to push back in and switch on and will try and get something easy but LF for rest of the week.

Brekkie - 2 small hot x buns
lunch - chicken breast, fruit
tea - LF veg chilli and rice

Think this week is a no-goer! xxx


----------



## SarahPooh

Well done Flower that's great!   Your kitchen will be back in action before you know it - and in the meantime enjoy the chineses!   I don't think I've lost anything this week - I stayed the same last week and have been good this week but the scales haven't budged    Might go and see the doc again and ask for some help - he said I could have some drugs if I lost some first!

Hi everyone


----------



## flowerpot

Hi girls

SarahP might be worth a chat with your GP hun if you think it will help. At least you know you've tried. don't forget tho that your AF will give you bloat etc.

Its impossible at the moment, last night had a veg chilli ready meal which i managed to cook in the oven which was stood in the lounge whilst dodging around dh tiling    But had a creme egg, premenstrual and 7 days late for AF so feeling fat and huge.    Food shopping tonight but can't get too much as were gonna be upside down at least till the end of sunday. out for a meal on sat night so at least I can be careful what i pick there.

brekkie - 2 small hot x buns
lunch - chicken salad sarnie, LF crisps
tea - ??

Funny how eating stodge makes you feel stodgey, its nice when eating it but feels horrible after.


----------



## KerryB

Well, I knew it would be bad....put 4lbs on!!! I must admit I was very bad over teh weekend, had loads to drink and bad food. And I loved it. Back on it today though, promise. Will get that 4lbs off plus one more this week! I've off the booze now for a while, and asked DH to cut down too, so that should help.

Today:
Oatibix with Skim milk, 1 slice thick toast with Olive spread
Nuts & Seeds
Quorn Lamb burger with salad
Nuts & Seeds
Quorn Steak with Baked sweet potatoe, asparagus & green beans
Stawberries with fromage frais

xxxxx

PS. not changing my ticker....


----------



## flowerpot

ahhh, not to worry kerry, your back on it thats the main thing   I reckon i've put at least 4lbs on too, will soon see on friday (not weighing in if AF hasnt reared her ugly head tho) xxx


----------



## KerryB

I feel really bloated, I hope its not witch water filling me up..... 

I'm sure you'll do fine hun, and if not blame the kitchen!


----------



## flowerpot

think positive!! that is NOT going to happen  

yes, i will ...bad bad kitchen


----------



## KerryB

Slipped up already!  

Sorry


----------



## Rachel~M

Hi girls,

can i show my face  .... sorry not been around lately but been struck down with this virus AGAIN and been off work again with it only had it 3 times now in 5weeks but now ive been and fetched alot of multivits and vit c and im back...

ive been really down lately, been burying my head in the sand and for some reason today ive finally taken my head out of the sand and started being me again and it feels like a big weight of my shoulders...

so from now up until my endocrino appt im going to just watch what i eat and when dh gets paid and we do our big monthly shop im joining ww with my mom and sister, which will be a big spur for me to go and stay...

but i really feel alot better and after reading a story in my local paper the other day about a woman with pcos that had battled with inf for years and her weight she had many failed tx and then her cons said get down to 12 nd half stone and i bet you will get pg and the main picture in the paper was her holding her new born son,,, so now its time to pull my finger out and get it done as i know my pcos is severe but my tubes are clear and open and there no other reason for my inf except my pcos and weight so i know if i can battle my weight my pcos will improve, i know it easier said than done but im going to give it my best shot!! and think of what flower said is that bag of crisps more important than ttc... erm no !!!

so hello to everyone and hope you all well
sorry ive gone on abit but just needed to say it all out loud so to speak ...

love
Rachel xxxxxxxxxxx

ps sarahs: OMG IVE JUST SEEN THE NEWS !!!!             FANTASTIC NEWS HUN FOR YOU AND DH!!!

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls

Hiya Rachel, you sound better. sorry you have been ill again   You know what I would do, cut out that picture of that girl and her son and stick it on your fridge 

I need to get the house in some sort of order, we should be back to normal (ish) by Monday as it just impossible to cook, everything is either in the oven or microwave. last night had a read made pasta dish with LF garlic bread and a snickers bar.   I want to be good again!!

brekkie - special k
lunch - prawn salad with EL mayo
tea - WW pizza and beans


----------



## KerryB

I had a bad day yesterday....  But trying to be good today. Still got the munchies, which could be clomid, I'm hoping not the .

Rach....nice to see you hun. I'm glad your feeling better. I know exactly how you feel. My weight is really getting me down at the moment and my PCOS is bad too, and I'm the same as you I know if I lose weight it will help teh PCOS - but its sooo hard! We'll do it together hun.

Flower....mmmm tea sounds lovely!  

Today:
Sugar Puffs with semi skim, 2 toast with low fat PB
Mini quiche with salad
Chicken stir fry

xxxx


----------



## Rachel~M

Hi girls

thanks for the welcome back.... how we all doing?

flower: how are you hun? yes i am feeling alot better thankyou still bit bunged up feeling alot more  with myself plus i think im def ov'in as sorry tmi but for the first time ever im losing lots of cm... weighed me this morning and im actually still the same  god knows how but atleast ive not gained.. 
oh god i know excactly how you feel, we had our kitchen done 2yrs ago and boy it was horrid, but we had the living room done aswell at the same time so we lived on chippy for 2 weeks i felt like stodge...

kerry: hiya hun, sorry to hear your weight getting you done to hun  ^hugme.... are you on your last clomid then?    .... my problem at the moment is sugar cravings again, the seem to be getting worse and ive noticed the surge more after taking my met... im trying so hard to resist must get some grapes as my sister eats a grape everytime they get strong and shes lost nearly 6st now...

girls do you think this is ok for my healthy eating?

breakfast: [you know im terrible for breakie] but had 2 small special k bars 180cals for the 2

lunch: 2 wholemeal toast with a tin of heinz spaghetti

tea: lf fish pie with new pot's and green beans

i find spacing my meals terrible because i only work p/t but i have to leave the house at 7.30am to get there for 9am and i work til 1pm but dont get home until 2.30pm, so from breakfast until lunch im going nearly 8hrs... any ideas?

ive stuck that clipping in my kitchen where i will see it everyday to try and inspire me... we will do it together girls...

love
Rachel xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Hi Rach....my sugar cravings seem to be through the roof at the moment. I'm so desperate to kick them into touch but thats easier said than done isn't it! The trouble is I get an idea in my head of what I want and can't anything else until I've had it! And at work we have a goodie cupboard which has LOADS of chocolate and biscuits! Sometimes - very rarely! - I can resist others I eat loads!   Its so horrid being so out of control isn't it.

Your meal plan sounds fine. I think as long as you have something in the morning you're fine. I eat breakfast when I get to work, but I know not lal company's approve of that. 

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

thanks Rach  

I will try and post some recipes later, dh on a diet and I cooked a lovely low-fat macaroni cheese on saturday and mint yoghurt chicken sunday so will post them for you.

I hope you all understand that dieting isn't my main priority at the minute, but will still hang around to chat and throw dieting tips around if you don't mind?

Hugs

Sarah


----------



## Rachel~M

Kerry thats excactly how i am, if i know theres say a kitkat in the cupboard thats all i think about, then i dont feel any better once ive had it... esp the week af due as i would literally commit blue hell for chocolate, my dh doesnt understand and i think alot of people dont unless you suffer from it yourself, my dh even before he was dx diabetic never eats sweet things he loves his savoury snacks so he tells me off when im on a sugar hunt...  , i dont think met helps it at all though..

sarah:   lovely to "see" you hun, how you feeling? dont even worry about dieting hun, but yes please stay around to have a little chat with us and to keep me updated on you hun as i only speak to you on here... im so made up for you and dh hun i really am.... lets hope you get healthy cravings, mine would prob be something really bad or gross like my auntie's when she was having my cousin scott STRAWBERRY ICE CREAM AND GHERKINS TOGETHER!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel~M

forgot to say mint yoghurt chicken mmmm sounds       ......


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello girls just a quickie to catch up...

Kerry don't worry about the 4lb hun you will soon get rid of it and after all it has been easter which is total chocolatefest time!  

Flower I don't blame you not weighing on Friday if AF hasn't turned up you just need positive things at the moment...  

Rach I think Flower's idea of putting that cutting on your fridge is an excellent plan - it sounds like a really inspirational story  

Hi SarahS, those recipes sound good mmmm cheeeeese 

I didn't go to weigh in last night as I think I still haven't lost anything for the last 2 weeks and I didn't want to see a disappointing result because I might get discouraged and have a binge    Took Stilts on a 3.5 mile walk this morning to try and kick start some more weight loss... off to make an options hot chocolate now with my last point of the day


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls 
just a quickie, I did weigh myself even though I said I wouldnt because I thought I should take the bad with the good.  3lbs on. Thats ok, i thought it would be much worse, considering AF is over a week late and I am bloated, plus we had 3 takeaways at the weekend plus other crap thats fine.  hoping the kitchen will be sorted by early next week so i'll get in there and get cooking 

SarahS - please do stick around hun, you always have interesting meal ideas and we would love your input 

Rach - hope your ok.  I would have said have a LF bar for your mid-morning snack but you're having that for brekkie.  its a long time from 7.30 to 2.30. are you able to eat in work? ie, could you take in sandwich or make a LF cupa soup or something?  or even bananas etc?

Morning everyone else!  

brekkie - 2 multigrain toast
lunch - prawns and quorn turkey slices with salad
tea - no idea


----------



## SarahPooh

Hi Flower hun    I bet the 3lb is probably ALL AF bloat by now!  And if it is a little bit takeaway you will soon get rid of it once your kitchen is all done and lovely


----------



## flowerpot

hiya honey
hope so!  should have that off for next week 
hope you're ok xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

will deffo post those recipes over the weekend!!!!! 

Rach - yeh I only ever chat to you here so will stick around to annoy you......lets hope bean stays with us and I don't even need to think about dieting until 2008!!!!!

Have a good weekend ladies, Love you lots

Sarah


----------



## SarahPooh

SarahS keeping everything crossed for you that you won't be dieting till 2008 and that you can soon change your teddy from anxious to really really happy  

love SarahP


----------



## flowerpot

Morning chicks
Kitchen nearly there phew, ended up with pizza again on Saturday night, couldnt get out for our family meal as AF arrived and it was horrendous, felt faint and sick so we ended up with pizza.  Was good yesterday, did curry but LF.  So a bit 50-50 I think I've been!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - I am sure you will have done fine......

I am so sorry I STILL haven't posted those recipes and I did a lovely LF spag bol too y'day so will add them as soon as I can.......

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

I've had a terrible sugary weekend...your right Rachel getting sugar cravings are the worst. Does Met not help with that then? We've got so many Easter Eggs at home, I ate another ove over the weekend and lots of maltesers   But today I've been soooo good!

Breakfast:
Oat Flakes with semi skim, 1 toast with butter
Tuna Sandwich with lots of salad and monster munch, LF yogurt
Nuts & Seeds
Not sure for tea, something healthy.

I think if I can avoid anything too starchy/sugary I'll be ok. I'll take it day by day.

No time for personals just leaving. Hope your all doing ok tho.

xxxxx


----------



## Rachel~M

ive been bad   really had one of them weekends when all you seem to do is pick... had chinese last night.. oops..

flower: glad kitchen nearly done hun, phew you will soon be back to normal...

sarah: how you feeling hun? dont worry about rushing those recipes hun take it easy

kerry: sorry your having cravings again but ive been the same again, i dont know if it in my head or what but when i take my met it must lower my sugar then my body thinks "ha must have sugar" or perhaps it just me being greedy    ... but good to see your back on track hun

my mom and aunt have both joined ww earlier than me and they really struggling with it at the moment i think it being on sw for so long my mom doing core plan and my aunt points, when i start i think im going to try points again, ive found out my points calc thing that digital one that my mate gave me ages ago so im prepared

right i best go do abit
love
Rachel
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Here are those recipes I promised (can't find the recipe thread so hope I don't get told off for posting here....)

Pan Fried Mediterranean Lamb
serves 4
8 lamb cutlets
1 medium onion, thinly sliced
2 red peppers seeded and sliced
400g of chopped tomatoes
1 garlic clove crushed
3 tbsp chopped fresh basil leaves
2tbsp chopped black olives
salt & Pepper

trim any excess fat from lamb then fry without fat  until golden brown
add onion and peppers to pan cook for a few minutes then add tomatoes, garlic and basil
cover and simmer for 20minutes and serve with pasta


Mint Yoghurt Chicken
Serves 4

8 chicken thigh portions skinned
1tbsp clear honey
2tbsp of lemon or lime juice
2tbsp natural yoghurt
4tbsp chopped fresh mint
salt and black pepper

Slash chicken and place in a bowl
mix the lime, honey , yoghurt, seasoning and half the mint
spoon the marinade over chicken and leave for 30 mins
cook under a medium grill until cooked and golden brown
sprinkle with remianing mint and serve with new potatoes and tomato salad


----------



## sarahstewart

turkey and macaroni cheese
serves 4

1 medium onion, chopped
1/4 pint of chicken stock
2 tbsp of low fat margarine
3tbsp plain flour
1/2 pint skimmed milk
50g reduced fat cheddar cheese, grated
1 tsp english mustard ( I use 2 tsp!)
225g dried macaroni
4 smoked turkey rashers cut in half
2 -3 tomatoes
a few fesh basil leaves
1 tbsp of grated parmesan
salt and black pepper

1) put the chopped onion and stock into a pan and bring to the boil, stiring and cook for 5 minutes or until stock has reduced.
2) put the marg, flour, milk and seasonig into a pan and whisk together over heat until thick and smooth, draw aside and add cheese, mustard and onion
3)cook macaoroni and preheat the grill.  Stir macaroni into sauce and transfer to shallow oven proof dish
4) arrange the turkey rashers and tomatoes on top  and tuck in basil leaves, sprinkle with parmesan and grill until golden brown on top


----------



## sarahstewart

last one.....

Spaghetti Bolognese
serves 8
1 onion, chopped
2 - 3 garlic cloves, crushed
1/2 pint of beef or chicken stock
450 g of extra lean turkey or beef mince
2 X 400g chopped tomatoes
1tsp dried basil
1tsp dried oregano
4 tsp tomato puree
450g button mushrooms, sliced 1/4 pint of red wine
450g spaghetti
salt and black pepper

1) put the chopped onion and garlic into a pan with the stock, bring to the boil and cook until stock has reduced completely
2)add the mince and cook for 5 minutes, add tomatoes, herbs, and tom puree bring to boil and cover and simmer for 1 hour
3)cook the mushrooms in a pan with the wine until wine has evaporated add mushrooms to the meat with salt and pepper to taste
4) cook the pasta and then serve


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. As if I'd tell you off!  Just in case you need it in future or want to find another recipe on it - here it is: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45030.165

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

SarahS - Thanks hun, the tuna macaroni sounds yummy, shall we copy and paste them onto the recipe thread too for future reference?

I need to get my backside back into gear as of today...

brekkie - special K
lunch - WW ready meal - thai chicken curry and rice, LF yogurt
tea - LF pasta and sauce ready meal

I need to get re-stocked with lots of fresh stuff ready for the weekend, if I can just last till then using up my LF ready made stuff out the freezer and then the kitchen should be back to normal.  I didnt want to eat a lot processed stuff as I'm getting ready for IVF etc


----------



## flowerpot

ps.  Thanks Rosie   Hope your feeling OK? nearly 13 weeks now wow! xxx


----------



## KerryB

I was good. Had two crackers with LF Laughing cow when I got in as was starving. Then breaded haddock with waffles and peas for tea. Had a bowl of vanilla ice cream with some strawberry sauce. No chocolate all day, no biscuits nothing! 

Today:
Oat flakes with semi skim, 12 toast with LF PB
JP with cheese and salad with LF mayo
Nuts
Southern coated Chicken fillets with homemade garlic & herb wedges with veg.

Rach....don't worry about your picky weekend, you'll soon be back on track. I started taking chromium again yesterday, it helps with blood sugar levels and as far as I know is ok to take with Met. Its worth a try. And I didn't have any cravings yesterday! I'm sure you'll be fine at WW, just take one day at a time, but plan ahead.

SarahS...recipes sound lush hun, thanks  

Flower...I'm sure you'll be fine with the ready meals till the weekend hun. Then you can stock up again.

SarahP...how you doing hun?

Rosie...  hope things are going well hun.

xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry - 12 toast? 

just had an offer email from Waitrose, £10 off and a free organic goodie bag so booked a delivery for thursday evening with lots of chicken, salmon, seabass, LF soups


----------



## flowerpot

gonna order some whey to go powder, i'm resigning myself to putting weight on for IVf with all the extra protein they advise you to have!

whats the best foods for protein - cheese, chicken, fish, eggs?


----------



## sarahstewart

yes flower and milk too I think?

12 slices of toast kerry!!!!


----------



## Rosie P

flowerpot said:


> ps. Thanks Rosie  Hope your feeling OK? nearly 13 weeks now wow! xxx


Thanks girls, feeling a bit better now. Been a bit stressful as had lost of bleeding and we ended up paying for a private reassurance scan in Manchester. We had our NHS scan and appointment yesterday and thankfully everything was ok. Midwife said there is still a risk of m/c up to 16 weeks but it massively reduces after than, so am now wishing away the next few weeks.

Flower, I believe milk is a very good source of protein and although I couldn't stand milk, I started drinking it last cycle and haven't stopped since. Good luck with your IVF cycle. 

Good luck to all you other lovely ladies too, and thanks for asking about me. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Glad to hear all is well Rosie, look after yourself xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning diet buddies, you're very quiet, hope you are behaving!! 

i was good last night, at last, had asda's good for you chicken and tom pasta (really cheap one and it was gorgeous, was very surprised), WW dessert.

I looked after my friends two kiddies for an hour so we all had a toffee lolly whilst watching the simpsons and pink panther 

brekkie - 2 seeded toast
lunch - LF carrot soup, LF yogurt
tea - LF ready meal quick before going to reiki


----------



## KerryB

about the 12 toast! What am I like! God I'd have been well bloated!

Rosie...glad everything is running smoothly for you hun. I'm sure it will all be fine. 

Flower...well done you. Thats a good offer from Waitrose isn't it. Wonder whats in the goodie box? Let me know.

Sarah...hope your eating lots hun??

So whats with the protein thing and IVF? Am I just being really stupid   Chicken, eggs, fish, cheese are all good for protein, as is milk as you all said. Is it necessary then to increase your intake?

Was so good last night. Had 2 digestive with a brew when I got in. Made wedges for tea with southern fried chicked strips (quite low fat really) with rocket salad. then nothing, just some light ribena! How good am I!!!

Today:
2 Toast with LF PB
Goats Cheese & roasted Veg Sandwich, Walkers light & melon.
Sausage & Mash with Peas and gravy.

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry some of the food you are eating at the moment sounds delicious hun.  Which chicken strips were they? they sound yummy 

Well done for being so good 

Regarding the protein. Yeah apparently protein is really good for good quality eggs for IVF.   You know we have read lots on FF about girls upping their milk consumption during stims?  Also increasing protein is supposed to be good by way of the foods mentioned.   If you look on prental care board there are lots of postings about whey to go which is a high protein shake that you mix with milk to make a milkshake and girls seem to take a cup full a day.   Reading through various things though it looks like most people put on about a stone whilst having an IVF cycle  but i guess if it works then it doesn't matter.  I'm planning on having the whey to go and increasing protein foods but cutting out all [email protected] such as crisps, buiscuits etc. just doing lots of fresh chicken and fish with veggies etc and nibbling on cheese and having a shake a day and drinking milk too (which I dont really like but needs must!).  My main worry is that i don't respond and get quality eggs which is why I'm doing this.


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello girls    

Kerry it sounds like you're doing really well at the moment, good for you hun  

Flower your organic goodie bags sounds great, unfortunately ocado don't deliver out here where I live in the middle of nowhere yet    All this stuff about putting on weight during IVF sounds a bit scary, if I put on a stone I'll be nearly back where I started!  Don't get me wrong though, I'll do anything to get the IVF to work!! Do the clinics tell you to have extra protein?  What's the whey to go powder like, have you tried it yet?  

Rosie I'm really glad to hear you and the bean are OK and hope that the next few weeks go by really quickly and uneventfully for you then you can relax and enjoy!  

I think I will bite the bullet and still go to WW tonight even though I'm sure I haven't lost anything (again!) - maybe the leader will have some ideas about what I can do to get things going again


----------



## KerryB

Is it full fat milk then? Cos if its skimmed then I don't know why you'd put weight on? Skimmed contains the same calcium/Protein as normal milk doens't it? Will look forward to lots of cheese, I love cheese!  

Flower...they are Tesco Chicken strips in the fresh chicken section. You cna get garlic & herb ones too, they're not too bad. I had them when counting points.

SArahP...no weigh in this week, I'm taking a couple of weeks off ww and just trying to be good and get rid of my sugar cravings, so far so good!


----------



## flowerpot

hiya girls
Yeah Kerry, I asked Minxy and she posted a link to say that the protein in skimmed is as good as semi/full fat.  She used to have half and half skimmed + semi skimmed.  I guess the cheese would be quite high fat and the chicken, fish, eggs should be ok?  I think the drugs can make you put on weight and make you bloated from what I've read.

SarahP - not had the whey to go, I've ordered some so should be here soon.  I'm gonna start it when I start stims.  did you go to weigh in?  hope you got some good tips from them last night, let us know how you got on and if you're still struggling we will try and help 

Was good last night had LF fish pie with green beans and couple of potatoes.

brekkie - 2 toast
lunch - LF soft cheese with onion on wholegrain crackers. An orange
tea - not sure yet think I've got mate's two kids coming for tea so maybe fish fingers and beans or something

shopping coming tonight thank goodness so will have some decent food in!!

xxx


----------



## KerryB

I was angelic again yesterday!   For tea ahd 3 quorn sausages, mash with a bit of flora light & semi skim milk and veg. Then had a few grapes later on. Even resisted chocolate when DH asked me to get him and easter egg! How good am I!!

Forgot my vits this monring so hoping I don't get cravings as not had my chromium. I'll just ahve to be good on my own. 

Today:
Oat Cereal with almonds, raisins & honey semi skim, 1 slice toast with no spread just LF PB
Tuna Sandwich with salad, crisps
Strawbs & grapes with LF creme fraishe
Chicken Stir fry with noodles.

Also got pumpkin & sunflower seeds to munch if needed.

xxx

PS. weighed this am and lost 3lbs since last tuesdays weigh in, will weigh tomorrow and every friday from now on.


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Kerry, how good are you 
which spuds do you use for mash, mine is always rubbish?

thats fab, keep it up girl xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hmmm, i was ok.  Our friend came round with this 2 children for tea (he has split from his GF so its all very upsetting) so tea was so-so. they had icecream but i had LF icecream but I did have a balm-cake.

Also forgot to weigh in this morning   Will do it in the morning.

brekkie - multi seed bread, toasted
lunch -not sure meeting friend in canteen, probably tuna pasta or something
tea - chicken curry and rice


----------



## KerryB

I use Desiree potatoes for mash, an dthey are good for roasting too. They go nice and smooth. Yum

I had chocolate last night, but not bothered cos I've been so good and lost 3lbs of teh 4lbs I put on over easter, amazing as the   is on her way. Yes started spotting this morning so I guess Clomid was a total waste of time for me!

Had stir fry for tea last night but I didn't like it so only ate a tiny bit. Had half an easter egg and a crunchie, and some popcorn   but its fine. BAck to being good today.

Oat cereal with semi skim, 1 slice toast with LF PB
Sandwich with Walkers Baked
Grapes
Quorn fillet with LF chips & veg

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

dont worry hun, especially with the witch iminent you are doing very well   Why didnt you like your stirfry?


----------



## SarahPooh

Morning girls 

Kerry[fly] WELL DONE[/fly] hun for losing 3lb! That's brilliant   it sounds like you are being really positive and the odd bit of chocolate doesn't matter as long as you are good again the next day - I'm very proud of you  Sorry to hear the  might be on her way though  

Hi Flowerpower  I have heard that there is as much protein (and calcium) in skimmed milk as in semi and whole too  I reckon you're right its probably the drugs that make you bloat a bit. I hope your friend who has split up with his GF will be ok, poor bloke 

I did go to weigh in in the end and had lost 1lb which is better than I thought. At home when I weigh in though I have been varying between 12.0.5 and 2.2.5 for more than the last 3 weeks now and I just wish I could get to 11 stone something and stay there! I did speak to the WW leader on the phone, she is hilarious and really cheered me up but when I went to the meeting I forgot to get the "plateau rescue plan" from her so will try and remember it next week. I have stopped exercising at the moment because I HATE exercising  and it doesn't seem to make any [email protected]@dy difference so I think why bother! Also we got DH's sperm tests results back yesterday and his motility results have got worse which has made me feel even more  I am very fed up at the moment, can you tell?   Sorry to be such a whingeing  hope you are all OK and looking forward to a lovely  weekend, love you lots and thanks for putting up with me


----------



## flowerpot

Awww SarahP sorry to hear about dh's SA results and don't apologise hun thats why we're here    Well done on the 1lb off thats fab, you didnt expect that did you.    Why don't you have a look through the recipes that we've posted and pick something new to try?  Also drinking lots and lots of water. Also superfoods like melon and strawberries, they speed up weight loss. Oh an some lemon squeezed in hot water in the mornings


----------



## SarahPooh

awww bless you thanks Flower    you're such a sweetie.  I'll give all your suggestions a try


----------



## sarahstewart

SarahP - my DH's motility dropped and we were advised ICSI our only option so I got him to have accupuncture and they are now fine!!!  In fact they beat the donor sperm in a race when they tested them at the private clinic in my mucus


----------



## SarahPooh

Blimey!  Go Mr Stewart's Sperm!     I did get DH to have some acupuncture last year but it didn't seem to make a huge difference - he has been looking on the net today and apparently his diabetes could be affecting his morphology and his motility (despite the fact our NHS consultant said it wouldn't make any difference - I am rapidly losing faith in him!)  He's going to start taking L-Carnitine and L-Arginine apparently they might help...  thanks for letting me know, we might still try acupuncture again... hope you and that little bean are feeling OK  

love SarahP x


----------



## KerryB

Bit of a relapse today, had a few chocolate biscuits, only cos the witch is here, but I feel rotten fr it now sick and tired, so won't be doing that again!

SarahP...well done on your loss hun thats great!!

Have great weekend chicks

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I will be joining you guys on here ....cos finally faced up to the fact I have turned into a fat bloater   ..I got mistaken for a whale today .. well that is what appeared to look back at me in the mirror today  had visions of eskimos coming after me for the blubber.. I have printed off lots of your healthy eating recipes ..and I have zillions of ww books ..so going to plan some menus tomorrow and do a big tesco online shop ... I am half way through a clomid cycle but it can't wait any longer it is getting ridiculous ..I look back to this time last year and I was about two stone lighter .. I have put so much on since being on clomid ..so got to get positive and take action as I know it can only help me ttc.

Cat x


----------



## SarahPooh

Good for you Cat!  It's nice to see you here, welcome to the thread.  You can do it! 

I have had a   this morning - at long long last I am under 12 stone!  I have been hanging around between 12 stone and a bit and 12 stone 2 and a bit for weeks now and I got up this morning and weighed 11.13 and 3/4!  HURRAH!!!!!  I'm so blinkin pleased to be off this flamin plateau i might just do some   today!   Hope you are all having lovely weekends and being good...

See you tomorrow chicks


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sarah thats great hun ..I remember how good it felt to get down into the next stone ! 
Cat x


----------



## flowerpot

Well done SarahP thats fantastic news   Good on you girl 

Welcome Cat, its great to have you on board, hope the recipes help 

How is everyone?

Hmmm bit of a mix really with me, was naughty friday night but then that is my naughty night as its weigh in day....oh, i lost 2lbs   Then saturday had all our meals planned but ended up with last minute guests coming down for pizza and nibbles   Then yesterday we went out with mum and dad for mums birthday, wasn't too bad had salmon, crayfish and prawn parcel for starters and sea bass, mash and veg for main, but then chocolate tarte   Still, I'm still not drinking (into 5th week now  ) so thought I should have a treat     

Seems to be one thing after another at the moment with people coming for meals, meals out, got a leaving do on Weds night etc and I have things on every night this week so can't even get to the gym

brekkie - 2 multi seed toast
lunch - chicken sarnie, EL yogurt
tea - salmon I think


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well day 1 of trying to get back on track.. 
- Rice crispies for breakfast with ss milk (need to get some skimmed) 
- crusty bread things with marmite on for lunch (supposed to be healthy ..not sure what you call them)
- tea sweet and sour chicken with rice (healthy version) 
I know its not perfect but didn't get to do my tesco shopping online yesterday as had a migraine all day! I need to stock up on fruit and veggies ..hopefully get to do it this afternoon. 
Cat x


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Cat that looks fine to me 
keep up the good work xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks hun ..I know I need to work at a menu plan as I always found I lost more weight when I was organised   hopefully        
Cat


----------



## SarahPooh

Well done for losing 2lb Flower that's brilliant!     You must have hit your 7lb target by now?    Hey guess what, I bought some Fab lollies from Tesco online the other day - mmmmmm lovin those hundreds and thousands!  I toasted you with my lolly  

Cat your menu for today looks OK to me too!  It is great when you drop down to the next stone isn't it.  I know what you mean about being organised, I find it REALLY helps - leaves you much less room for naughty manouevreing (I'm sure that's not how you spell it but you know what I mean!)  sorry to hear you had a migraine, hope you're feeling better today.

I've got home made mushroom lasagne for tea mmmmm  7 points per portion and it takes about 2 hours to make but it's so worth it... mmm.... drooling...


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sounds yummy ..right I am going to attempt my tesco online shop now (I often end up near the end and then lose it all   )


----------



## flowerpot

Lasagne sounds yummy SarahP 

I was mostly good although did have a choccie biccie after tea.  Had LF prawn linguine with a JP for tea.  

Its just dawned on me that I'll be starting stims in about 4 weeks so I need to start with healthy fresh foods so going onto asda on line shop and adding lots of wholemeal bread and pasta and removing any [email protected]!

brekkie - WW toast
lunch - Baxters healthy choice tomato and brown lentil soup, LF yogurt
tea - pasta with stir in LF sauce


----------



## SarahPooh

Cat what a nightmare to do your shopping and then lose it all at the end!  I think I'd give up at that point and chuck the computer out the window in a fit of    - hope you managed it OK this time!  

Flower your prawn linguine sounds yum  good girl for getting only healthy stuff from Asda -that 4 weeks is going to fly by you know  

I weighed myself this morning (I know I am naughty weighing every day but I can't resist the scaaaales (said in zombie voice   )  and guess what I have lost another 2 and a 1/4 pounds!  Woo hoo!  At last I think I'm definitely off that blinkin plateau - Stilts and I have already been for a 1 hour route march to celebrate, I had the new Take That CD on my mp3 to listen to, its brilliant but I am probably the last to know!


----------



## flowerpot

good on you SarahP, finally you are losing again...long may it continue 

Thats a pain with the shopping thing Cat, I've never used Tesco yet. Had shops with Waitrose and am having asda for the first time this week so will see how that goes


----------



## KerryB

I've not been very good   Had a bad eating and drinking weekend - yes I caved in and had some beer and wine as the  arrived. Had chinese and chocolate and pasta and garlic bread...all bad. Weird but I dind't ahve any cravings last week leading up teh AF but I seem to ahve them now. Could murder a chocolate hobnob but am resisting and sipping my decaf coffee instead! I ahve 6 weeks today until our Care appt and I would love to ahve lost a stone for it. reading through your post Cat I realised that being on Clomid for my last cycle might have affected my weight, so now I'm off it again I might be able to lose. And I know the Met will help if I'm a good girl and STAY AWAY FROM THE CHOCOLATE!!!!

SarahP...your so good, well doen you for losing so much! I'd kill to be back under 12 stone so beware!!!  

Flower...your so good too, you've been an inspiration to me!

Cat...hope your migraine has cleared hun and you manage to get your shopping done.

Today:
Oat Cereal with SS milk, 1 toast with Flora
Soup, 1 bread
Quorn Fillet or Tuna with new potatoes and veg.

I've got to fight these horrid cravings. I WILL NOT GIVE IN this time!!

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

BE GOOD AND STEP AWAY FROM THE HOBNOB!!! 

you can do it hun, i got my  into gear as soon as I'd had my consultation at CARE, it was a real wake up call.  I'm actually a bit off at the moment and am having far too much naughty stuff, but i think its all the trepidation of what is to come!!


----------



## LisaBerts

Hi Everyone

Just been to my consultant and shes give me 3 months of clomid 100mg days 2-6.  My day 2 should be Monday or Tuesday next week.  If I'm not  already .

Will keep in touch!

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya Lisa
Wishing you lots of  with your clomid.
Have you been on the chit chat thread? Might be worth saying hello to all the lovely clomid chicks. here's the link:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92576.msg1297191#new


----------



## flowerpot

Right!  been onto my shop on asda on line and took out all the rubbish like pizza's, crisps and any ready meals etc.   changed to lots of chicken, salmon, tuna, wholewheat pasta/breads etc.   Making home made beany bolagnaise on friday (on the recipe list...my favourite WW recipe), chicken jambalya on saturday and salmon sunday so thats the weekend sorted .  Also making a big pan of spicy butternut squash soup for lunches for next week
also ordered Zita West's book and some more vitamins.  sorted


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well this will make you laugh   .. I ordered all my food last night successfully   ..but got a call from tescos today to say my card had been rejected, a call to my bank to find out what was going on discovered it had some error that they can't solve until tomorrow so I had to cancel my tesco order   and have got to reorder it tonight for tomorrow night ..think I am jinxed !!

Breakfast ..Rice Crispies 
Lunch - Bad   as I went out with work to a place that served nothing but high fat rubbish   was a bit annoyed as feel like I have hardly started and then failing straight away.. ) ended up with a cheese and ham toastie.. not ideal !
Tea - Chicken tikka with rice and salad 

Will reorder my tesco food now and I am going to WW again on thursday .. so heres to a slimmer me yipee    

Had headaches again today ..think it must be hormonal as I hardly ever have headaches when not on clomid ..felt really moody this morning as well as if I had BAD PMT   .. probably not helped by the fact it took until about 11am to get my pc up and running after IT had it yesterday   has anyone else suffered with far more headaches since being on clomid ? this is my worst cycle for them so far .. I have lost count how many cycles I have done ..6/7 I think
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Hi Cat,

Sorry to crash this thread, but just wanted to say I'm sitting here with a MENTAL headache at the moment and have had one every couple of days this cycle.  Guess it's another joy of the clomid then !?

Nix.


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya diet buddies, how we doing?

Cat, thats terrible about your tesco shop, after you being so organised as well!!  

Rachel - hope your ok not seen you about for a while 

I was good last night, had pasta with light stir in sauce and some LF ice cream.  Going swimming tonight, its my only free night all week to do anything!!

brekkie - oat crisp with skim milk
lunch - LF spicy parsnip soup, LF yogurt
tea - Salmon with rice and wedges


----------



## Nix76

Hi Girls,

I know I came on here a while ago and asked to join you all, but been rubbish since then, but am now determined that I must do something !!!  So, plan is to join WW next week - can I come join you (again!) then 

Was so proud of myself for losing the weight to start tx and now I can feel it creeping slowly back on again    Does the clomid cause you to gain weight or am I just clutching at straws for an excuse    ?

Nix


----------



## KerryB

Nix...Clomid can contribute to weight gain yes. Not only does it turn into   women but its makes us fatter too! Great hey! Good luck going back to WW.

Cat....what a polarva with your shopping! I hope you get sorted soon. I'm sure the toastie won't affect your weight too much hun.

Flower...your a good girl. Your shop sounds lovely, if I order all that will you come cook for me??!!

Today:
Oat cereal with skim milk
Mini quiche with salad
Tuna steak with new pots and veg

xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

course I will Kerry   Trust me all the chicken and fish will just be slapped onto my trusty old George (foreman!)

Nix - course you can join us, when you going to WW?  Clomid can gain weight, I put about a stone whilst I was on it although I did start dieting about half way through taking it.


----------



## Nix76

Hi Flowerpot,

A friend goes every Tuesday night, so am hoping to go along with her. Got to do SOMETHING or I will start looking PG without ever getting that BFP !!!

Nix


----------



## flowerpot

good luck.  We all weigh in once a week either at a class or at home so will support you along the way 
I'm finding it difficult to diet properly at the moment as my head is all over the place with starting IVF soon but am trying to avoid eating [email protected] etc and lose a bit if possible!


----------



## Nix76

Good luck with starting IVF hun


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks hun 
you'll hear plenty of my moans on groans over her on the diet thread I'm sure


----------



## Nix76

You moan away!

I'm beginning to go a bit loopy on this 2WW, so am sure I'll be moaning away with you!  What with imaginary symptoms and getting fatter by the day - I'm a right cheerful bunny at the mo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello Ladies .. I am feeeeling GOOD TODAY! ..had my hair done this morning ..and had nothing but compliments all day   and been in a great mood all day.. 

Well no phone call from Tescos so I am presuming that last nights order has gone through ok !! I ordered a slice of Marscapone cheesecake as a last treat before starting weight watchers tomorrow ..have been good all day tho 

Rice crispies with ss milk 
ham roll with mustard 
steak and mushrooms and tomatoes for tea 

Oooh and that lovely slice of mascarpone cheesecake   (promise I will be good from tomorrow) I am really upbeat about starting ww again and dug out all my old bumf ..food diary etc its funny how you forget what you used to eat so it is handy to have a food diary ..it was 2004 that I started last time and I lost over 4 stone between then and 2005 ..and have gained nearly all of it back ..but I am determined this time ..next time I have lost that much it will be fitted clothes from now on ..elasticated waists are lethal I find as it can creep on ..

I brought myself a new top on the way home ..I am a firm believer that you need to feel good along the way you can't put your life on hold .. so brought a large lovely floaty top .. that hides a multitude of sins whilst I am loosing it !

Hope you girls are ok .. I will be reporting back next thursday night to tell you how much I have lost ..so             for a great slimming week for all of us x
Cat x


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello chicks  

Cat I bet you look great with your new hairdo and I totally agree about making yourself feel good along the way so good for you getting your new floaty top   Poor you with the Tesco disaster, what a nightmare!  That's great that you lost 4 stone before, that's what I need to lose altogether too - and you CAN do it again   then we will KEEP it off this time together!

 Nix   for you on your 2WW and good for you deciding to go back to WW - you can do it! 

Hi Flower hun, what was the asda online shopping like?  I am a bit fed up with tesco at the moment, there always seem to be loads of substitutions    You're so good fitting in your swimming when you're so busy 

Hi Kerry - mmm, tuna steak, haven't had that for aaaages - I got put off tuna because they say you shouldn't have it too often if you're ttc but might start having it again, apparently once or twice a week is ok   keep focusing on that 6 week deadline hun, you can lose a stone in that time if you stay focused     by the way please don't kill me     you WILL get back under 12 stone again!!!!  

 Lisa, nice to meet you 

I have been to FatFighters tonight and have lost 5lb this week!  I am so relieved after being stuck for so long - it means I have lost a total of 6lb in the last 4 weeks which isn't too bad - I am just about back on target now   - next aim is to lose 3lb more before my lap and dye which is 2 weeks tomorrow  

see you tomorrow chicks


----------



## SarahPooh

I forgot to tell you girls, my WW leader gave me a tip which I thought I would pass on - if you freeze grapes you can suck them like mini lollies or sweeties while you're watching telly or whatever - I have been trying it and they're nice and sweet and taste like a bit of a treat - 200g of grapes is quite a lot and only 1.5 WW points  if you suck them you can make them last ages too


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sarah WELL DONE on your weight loss that is great news ... and good idea on the grapes I might do that ..it is things like that that keep you going nibbly things ..

Well Tesco delivery turned up ..my fridge and freezer are officially full of healthy grub that will cook quite a few of your recipes on here ..butternut squash coming out of my ears (I love butternut squash..tho I tried a butternut squash roast ..from Sainsburys and it was so much like bird food I only ate two mouthfuls ...yuk   )

Oh and the marscarpone cheesecake was really horrible (    ) 

Cat x


----------



## flowerpot

Morning chicks
just a quickie, I'm not around much today as me and dh are off to needle training at lunchtime, just wanted to say well done to SarahP thats fantastic 

keep up the good work girls you are all doing so well 

this is my first asda shop, found the online ordering easy enough so will let you know if it all arrives tomorrow!!

I went swimming and our healthy salmon tea went out the window.  we ended up with people landing on us to watch the footie as they don't have sky with 5 mins notice and we hadn't even eaten. then dh decided he wasnt hungry so i just had a LF cheese sarnie and some oven chips. not great but I dont suppose too bad!!

brekkie - oat crisp with skim milk
lunch - LF cheese and onion sarnie
tea - not sure.  depends what time we finish needle training then we're going to the United v Liverpool youth cup final !


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls !

You all sound like you're doing so well - keep up the good work!  Hopefully, some of your willpower will rub off on me for next week (that's when I'm starting).

Mmmmmm, frozen grapes sound lovely!!!

Nix


----------



## flowerpot

I'm gonna do the frozen grape thing too   Another good one for desserts in warm weather is FAB lollies - they are only 1½ points on WW


----------



## Nix76

I've not really got a sweet tooth, but could happily eat most other things in sight


----------



## KerryB

I'm a sweet-a-holic! I love anything sweet and its horrid to try and control!

Had my tuna steak with new pots and peas its was yum. Good old Goerge Forman!!  

Today:
Oat Cereal with skim milk
Tuna or cheese sandwich with Walkers BAked crisps
Quorn fillet with new pots and veg.

SarahP...well done you, thats fab 

Flower...didn't know Asda do home delivery, thats helpful! Might try them next shop for a change.

Cat & Lisa 

xx


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello diet chicks 

The frozen grapes are definitely good, I did them in individual bags of 1.5 points each, last night I hadn't even finished them by bedtime 

Kerry do you know how many points the Walkers baked crisps are per bag and are they nice?  I got some bags of ryvita minis from tesco they're on some sort of offer if you buy 5 of them, I've only tried the salt & vinegar so far but they were nice and 1.5 points a bag.  They do worcester sauce flavour and a cheese and onion type flavour and some others I can't remember at the mo.

Flower your tea last night doesn't sound too bad to me hun    hope you enjoy the footie after the needle training    

Cat glad to hear your tesco shop finally turned up after all the shenanigans!    Good girl for stocking up on all the healthy stuff  mmmmm marscapone cheesecake... drooling  

Hi Nix  hope you're starting to get psyched up for next week, you could always start being good now so you get off to a flying start! 

I'm off to get some lunch now - tesco h/l cup a soup chicken and noodle flavour, couple of bits of 1 point toast with marmite and an apple I think    maybe might squeeze some more ryvita minis in there


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Off to WW tonight ..hope they have the extra heavy duty scales ready  
I'm thinking of filling my pockets and pants with stones   
Cat x


----------



## flowerpot

How did you get on Cat at WW? 

I think those baked crisps are 1½.  The new way they cook walkers crisps with a new oil actually make them a lot lower than they used to be too so its worth purchasing some of them as they don't taste LF!  Must admit I'm more of a savoury lover than sweet. I'd take bread and crisps over cake any day 

Kerry, yeah asda deliver and once you have registered they start emailing you loads of offer codes, i've had one for free delivery and one for £10 off a £50 shop already 

Weighed in this morning, another 1lb off   Got all my Easter/holiday weight off now so hopefully if i can get 3lbs off before starting IVF in a few weeks I'll have gone under to the next stone number 

brekkie - oat crisp with skim milk
lunch - buying a sarnie and LF crisps from canteen
tea - not sure yet as dh going out, might just have pasta with healthy sauce.


----------



## Nix76

I;m the same as you Flower - can ignore chocolates, cakes and sweets, but could happily demolish a pile of buttered toast and a million bags of crisps  

Diet starts Monday.....

Nix


----------



## flowerpot

you can do it Nix


----------



## SarahPooh

Morning chicks - woo hoo it's Friday!!! 

Flower well done honey!  that's brilliant - you CAN get down to the next stone number before you start the IVF   I might give those baked crisps a try... I knew walkers had changed their oil but they're still quite pointy aren't they?    I am only on 18 points a day now and they don't seem to go very far    those asda offers sound great, I think I will find out if they can deliver to where I live.... would be interested to hear how good the delivery is when it comes, eg substitutions and is it all fresh etc

Hello Cat you loon    hope you got on ok at WW

Nix Flower's right - you can do it!     

Hello Kerry and SarahS and Rach and everyone else... must go now, got some birthday cards to write then grab some lunch then off to work  

love SarahP xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hi SarahP - I'll report back on monday and let you know how the delivery went   I think the Walkers are now either 1½ or 2 points


----------



## flowerpot

just got some of those walkers crisps - its a 34.5g average bag in cheese and onion - 181 kcals and 0.9 sat fat so not bad at all.  they are doing them with sunseed oil now


----------



## KerryB

Well done Flower   your still doing so well. I've put on again so not   at all. Really struggling. I must try harder as I'd like to get under 13st for IVF. 

I coud live on chocolate, but I also ahve a bread fetish, espcially freshly baked with butter on it!


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello ladies its 'chubba' here after weigh in yesterday decided that is my new nickname until I hav lost some weight   ..it was horrible revealing the truth when I got on those scales but I am determined to lose it so I guess I hav to start somewhere 

Apparently my Dad has a fold up bike he was given which he is going to give me ..(hope it doesn't collapse   ..so I can get bike riding ..that will wear off some flab) 

I have country crisp for breakfast which is actually deceivingly high in points so won't be buying any more when this lots runs out .. I worked it out at about 5 points !! might have to recheck it ..I know my usual cereal used to be 2.5 ..so this is double 
  ..shame cos it is scrummy!

Lunch ..Prawn salad, M&S low fat pud

Snack ..Banana 

Tea .. chicken breast stirfry with noodles, raspberries 

cos I am a chubba I have lots of points and will struggle to use them all ...wish I could share some with you all  

I am quite + really I know it doesnt sound like it  

Cat x


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello chicks

Thanks flower, I'll look forward to hearing how Asda perform! 

Cat you are so funny   I would love some of your spare points you lucky thing    get out there on that bike girl and feel the burn!  

Kerry mmmmmmm bread and butter, I am dribbling just thinking about it   I got a bread maker when dh and I got married and I used to make this gorgeous bread with loads of seeds in it but I can't face making it any more as i can't eat it so the bread maker is all lonely in the back of a cupboard now    Don't worry about putting on hun, just focus on the future, it must be about 6 weeks till your care appointment and you could lose 12lb in that time - just focus on these next 6 weeks and go for it!  You CAN do it!!! 

Have a lovely weekend girls, don't be too naughty...  

love y'all xxx


----------



## Rachel~M

hi all, 

how we all doing? so sorry not been around but had alot going on and still is really as Af messing me around, even posted on peer supp for help as i just dont know what going on with my body at the moment... roll on thursday for my endocrinologist appt...

had a phone interview yesterday which i passed and now got round 2 which is a 6   hour interview on wednesday, but hey-ho the sooner i can get out of my current job the better...

diet still not happening at the moment but big shop on tuesday im using asda online.. ready for my appt thursday...

right girls sorry no personals but off to bed now as i didnt realise it this late...

speak to you all very soon
take care
love
Rachel xxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rachel ..good luck with the interview hun x

Country Crisp 
Noodle chicken spinach concoction with low fat cream cheese mixed with a bit of milk and nutmeg and sprinkled with parmesan ...delicious 
Strawberries and banana with M&S Meringue nest and dessert spoon of half fat creme fraiche
meal out at friends tonight so get what I am given  

Cat x


----------



## flowerpot

hiya diet buddies hope you are being good!

Aww Rachel sorry to hear your still having a rough time. hope the endocrinologist can help.   for the interview, keep us posted x

Cat, you have took the first step thats the main thing.  you can do it !! 

SarahP, VERY disappointed in asda shop - 4 items substitutions, 9 not even substituted.  A couple of the items were what i needed to make my soup and dinner for this evening so have had to change round my meal plans, not ideal.  I've cancelled the shop with them for next week and instead giving Sainsburys a go 

brekkie - muselli and wholemeal toast
lunch - LF cheese sarnie
tea - beany quorn bolagnaise

Got my whey to go powder to have whilst stimming, its high protein but low fat so thats good


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Wafer chicken with cucumber and chutney sandwich (not butter) 
M&S low fat pud

bowl cereal 

Veggie Lasagne (as per recipe on here) yummy
banana


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls,

Well, D-Day is here and today I begin the battle to get skinny..........well, not as fat anyway  

So..

Brekky - mini oatibix with semi skimmed 
Lunch  - salad and tinned salmon
Dinner - salad and prawns (I think!) 

Does that sound OK to you girls ??  Was hoping to join WW this week but cant make it, so gonna weigh myself tonight and then again next Monday!

Hope you're all OK ?!

Nix


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

Nix you can do it   That sounds fine hun  Just dont let yourself get too hungry in between meals, lots of fruit nibbles etc.  

I was mainly good, started with a cold and felt pants yesterday so had a choccie flapjack but did have a healthy tea of salmon and rice.   I've been reading all my IVF stuff and I need to start resting and not exercising now to get my body prepared for whats to come (  ) so I'll just carry on with healthy eating but not worry about losing weight.   Ordered my sainsbury's shop for Thursday, no ready meals only fresh foods. I think every night will be either salmon or chicken or tuna with salad or veg    Just need to finish all our stuff from the freezer this week first.

brekkie - LF biscuit and a banana (was late into work, stuck in traffic so ate in the car)
lunch - wholemeal bread with chicken and salad, EL mayo.
tea - left over quorn beany bolagnaise with a JP

Now into my 6th week of not drinking, I didnt think I could do it *pat on the back* !!


----------



## Nix76

Flowerpot - well done on the not drinking hun!  I've been refraining on this 2ww and haven't found it that bad actually, so proud of myself too    Good luck on starting IVF - when do you start ??

I'm eating my brazils and seeds still (rather be fat than reduce any chances of PG!) so will try to keep them for my inbetween munchies and also fruit.  How dull........much rather have a biscuit and a packet of crisps, but hey ho !  

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix sounds good but yes make sure you have fruit and things too they are good for keeping your going in between meals and are good for you ..
Cat x

Bagel & pineapple juice 
lunch (was going to be veggie lasagne again but left it on the side at home   so might get a baked potato instead with beans) 
tea .. smoked salmon pasta with low fat cream cheese and skimmed milk (I think ..although the way I feel I might have a large bowl of cereal instead !)


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Nix
Just waiting for my AF to come, probably mid-May (she can be a little eratic!) and then I start stims on CD2!  So not long now


----------



## KerryB

I've been rubbish, and had lots of wine yesterday! Oops   Oh well....

Today:
3 bagels (hangover munchies, but at least they are low fat and low salt!) with LF spread
Small JP with Pasta salad, LF yogurt (but high sugar so not buying again)
Something Quorny for tea, with new pots and veg.

5 weeks will Care appt....going to be good and off the bozoe now too. Have told DH he has to cut down as well, not that he drinks much.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Very quiet on here....hope you are all being good 

Bit of a mix with me, had a home-made WW recipe chicken jambalaya last night which was lovely and solero have brought some new icecream lollies which are made out of smoothie, we had strawberry and banana.  did have a little choc biccy with a brew though.  feeling very lazy not going to the gym but I'm supposed to be taking it easy at the moment

brekkie - oat crisp with skim milk
lunch - buying some in work, sarnie or salad
tea - LF chicken pasta


----------



## dizzykaz

Hi Ladies...would you mind if I joined you??

Just about to start my first cycle of clomid. Seriously need to get cracking with my weightloss again as altough I was doing quite well my motivation has somewhat slipped over the last couple of months. 

Im just trying to get to grips with tickers but Im starting with a BMI of 34.4  . Our PCT will not fund any IVF treatment unless your BMI is under 30 so I have a way to go. Sort of hoping that the clomid will work before then but not too optimistic due to DH having problems with his  

Looking forward to getting to know you all  

Karen


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Karen
welcome to the thread hun you are most welcome 

I originally started dieting because I needed my BMI to come down for NHS IVF.  As it happens we're going private but should it come to NHS for our 2nd go, were now at the top of the waiting list, so I'll have to shape myself.  Just taking our private go first then seeing how things pan out.

if you want a ticker, just click on mine and follow the instructions through to make your own.  At the end you will get a code, just copy that and then paste it into your profile her on FF where your pink signature is 

Good luck xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bagel (with no fat ..munched it on the way to work) 
Baked potato with beans 
Walkers lights 
2 aero bubbles or was it 3 ?!
1 ww peanut bar 
veggie lasagne (low fat recipe) 
ww rice pudding 
potato heads 
(I don't know what it is but starving today have eaten like a porky pig ! am sure I have missed something off !) 
Weigh in at WW tomorrow that should be a laugh it is my first week and had a bad day on Monday as ate a Mars bar and a bounty after sitting crying for 2 hrs and crying all night over dramas with my donor ..(I NEEDED CHOCOLATE LIKE YOU WOULD NOT BELIEVE !!) and then last night when I was babysitting as they had no sensible food for me to eat I ate a doughnut and a magnum   how bad am I .. I think I might have the record for the only person who has been at WW a week and gained weight .. so hoping for at least half a pound off ..I have been good every other day !! why do I feel so wicked ha ha 
Cat x


----------



## Rachel~M

Hi girls

just a quick post before i fall into bed... 

just wanted to say a big hello to you all and to let you all know my interview went great and i will know by friday latest if ive got it or not...

will go into more detail tomorrow as got to be up early in morning as got my first endocrinologist appt in morning a 9:30am so will tell you all about them both tomorrow

love
Rachel xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good Luck Rachel x

[fly]  [/fly]

Cat


----------



## flowerpot

Good luck Rachel for the job and your appointment this morning 
hope you get good news on both fronts 

I've been ok, had a LF pasta dish last night and a solero smoothie lolly   Think I've put on this week though.

brekkie - oat crisp
lunch - tuna sarnie
tea - LF curry and rice


----------



## dizzykaz

Hi All,

Thanks for the warm welcome!!

Hope to be able to catch up with where you all are with your weightloss journeys later today...should be working at the moment..  

Flowerpot - thanks for the help with the ticker...it worked  . 

Catch you all later

Karen


----------



## flowerpot

great stuff 
xxx


----------



## Rachel~M

afternoon girls...

how we all doing? good i hope, thanks for the good luck messages it means alot...

right still not heard off the job but there is still plenty of time so thinking  ....

well my first appt this morning went well, she really nice.. wont give me any more weight loss drugs because of the effect xenical had on me.. but ive got to have alot more tests done inc a 24hr urine collection and more bloods as she wants to rule out cushings syndrome [ aparently something to do with your adrenal glands producing to much corstial] i hope not as it to do with tumours on the brain etc but you put alot of weight on quickly if it is it, which i did when i hit puberty but that was when i was dx with pcos. she doesnt think ive got it but just wants to make sure...

right are you ready to be     she has upped my metformin to 2550mg a day [3x 850mg] hope i can cope... but she said it deffo working as my testosterone level has dropped from 5.8 to 3.8..  ...

ive told her i want to concentrate on my weight now before ttc so im taking a year off to work on it.. she wants me to lose 5kg [11lb] by time i go back in 4 months time...

right better go do some washing while sun is out..

speak soon take care
love Rachel....


----------



## sarahstewart

hiya girls, sorry to gatecrash but this was the only thread I used to chat to Rachel on!!!! wanted to say GL with the job and the  new higher dose of metformin!!!!   

Love


sarah


----------



## Rachel~M

sarah: oh im so glad you popped over to the dark side to see me...   ... how are you and beany doing hun? i saw that your 1st scan went well hun and im so happy for you i really am...

im dreading this new dose of met i bet i will now get s/e etc as ive never really had them much... but oh well if it does the job then so be it...

xxxxxxxx

ive done a new ticker for this 5kg... so here goes....


----------



## flowerpot

Rachel hun why don't you come over to our chit chat thread on the inbetweenies board "ex clomid girls chat" - seen as you are now an inbetweenie   SarahS is over there with us  

Glad the appt went well and  for the Metformin, sounds like its doing the trick.  You can do it - getting the 11lbs off, no problem


----------



## Nix76

Hi girls,

Been absolutely rubbish this week and I started so well too    AF showed up early, so diet went out the window while I wallowed for a while !

Will be back to it again today hopefully !

Good luck to you all - you all seem to be doing so well !

Nix.


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Nix, its impossible to diet when AF comes so don't worry just get over the blip and start again 

I forgot to weigh in this morning, doh! 

Had shopping delivered from Sainsburys on line last night, was quite impressed. Better than asda.  Might try tesco soon!! 

brekkie - 2 multi seed toast
lunch - LF houmous, rocket/watercress salad with toms/cucumber etc (just grabbed anything out the fridge this morning!)
dinner - out for a meal tonight with friends, italian tapas


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well ..considering my naughty chocolate nibbles I lost half a pound at WW ..I laughed as thought that must be a record for the crappiest loss ever for a first week..my friend lost 4.5lb and hasn't got so much to lose ..typical eh !

Oh well back on track now and have some WW sweets so hopefully can restrain the choc eating .. it was just cos I felt so awful on monday and had been crying my eyes out and choc somehow just seemed to help ! 
Cat


----------



## KerryB

I've had a crap week! It seems the more I try the worse I am! Sugar is the bain of my life! 4 weeks and 3 days till Care appt and I want to lose a few pounds before then, even if I get just under 13st I'll be happy! Keep buying healthy stuff, eating it but then having chocolate or something else naughty! Hopeless!

Rach...appt sounds great hun. Don't worry about Met I'm sure you'll be fine. The S/E's will just encourgae you to be good, as cheating will make you ill!   for your job!

Cat...well done on your loss hun, half a pound is still good. And You'll be more determined this week I'm sure.

Nix...its impossible to diet when teh  is here, so just have what you want then get back on it after the weekend.

Karen...nice to met you hun. Your in the right place, although some of us have been pretty rubbish lately!

Flower...glad Sainsbury's was better this week. My mouth is watering thinking about Italian tapas!!  

SarahS... 

xxx


----------



## Rachel~M

Afternoon girls

how we all doing? just a quick hello from me as not to good at the moment, it just like restarting met... i dont get met bum but it makes me feel so sick and unsettled... i know i will get used to it but at the moment i just feel    ......


not heard off that job as yet but not had a letter either as they said if it was a yes id get a phone call in 48hrs and if a no a letter in 48hrs also and so far nothing...   ...

right going for a lie down try sleep this off abit...

if i miss you all have a good bank holiday 
and spk soon
love
Rachel 
xxxx


----------



## Rachel~M

oh forgot to ask what has happened to witchie poo cat as she not been on for ages? 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB

Aw RAch sorry Met is making you feel horrid. Did they say to up it gradually or just go for it? I hope it settles down. Witchie is fine, just having a break from TTC for a while. I'll pass on your regards. Hope the lie down helps. Have a lovely weekend, and I hope you hear good news from the job xxxx

Can't stop eating biscuits! I'm a Cookie Monster today!

xxxx


----------



## Nix76

Ok, well seeing as you all TOLD me to - I'm off the diet for the weekend and out for dinner and comiseration wine tonight !  

Have a good weekend girls,

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Don't blame you hun ..I had 4 pancakes tonight which were meant to be for lunch on sunday when my parents come over ...but really needed them   really tired today so going to watch crappy tv now and fall asleep!
Cat x


----------



## Rachel~M

just a quick post from me to say hi to you all 

hope you all well and good 

im still feeling extremley off colour, but that sleep yesterday did help but like dh said it just going to be a case of get on with it and you will get used to it as it took me a good 3 months to stop this feeling when i first started met.. 

right best move my   as still sat in my pj's   i know i know lazy...

still not heard off that job either way... 

take care all
love
Rachel
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello girls sorry I have been away for ages, been having a totally [email protected] time lately including AF arriving and totally falling off the diet wagon and just generally feeling like poo but am going to keep trying to get back on the straight and narrow!  

Rachel sorry to hear you've been feeling so poorly on the met, I hope you are soon feeling better  and that you get the job!  

Cat well done  for losing half a pound, that's better than staying the same or putting on! 

Nix sorry to hear AF turned up hun  I totally sympathise, sometimes it just knocks you sideways doesn't it?

Hi Karen  lovely to meet you  

Kerry hi hun, sorry to hear you've had a crap week  keep trying darlin.  I'm having the same problem at the mo, keep trying to be good and then eating something reeeeally naughty  

Flower glad to hear sainsburys was better than asda!   You've been doing so well on your healthy eating I wouldn't worry about forgetting to weigh in on Friday hun.

Hope you have all been having a good weekend girls and not being too naughty but if you have never mind we can all start again on Tuesday  

love SarahP xx


----------



## SarahPooh

AAAAAARGH!  I can't get back on the wagon!  What's wrong with me?!  I keep having binges!  I don't know what to do!  I can't seem to stop stuffing my face       somebody slap me!


----------



## flowerpot

I'm not dieting as such at the moment as trying to get right for IVF but have cut most crap out except for a few sweeties etc.  Done my food shop again for delivery thursday, no processed ready made meals again, lots of chicken, fish and veggies etc.    

brekkie - 2 multi-seed toast
lunch - roasted red pepper houmous on wholewheat crackers
dinner - out with work for a meal so unsure yet


----------



## Nix76

SarahPooh - I'm with you there!  Can't stop eating today - think I might burst in a minute  

Nix.


----------



## flowerpot

oh meant to say, spotted a lovely tuna recipe on sainsbury's when doing my on line shop earlier, will post it on the recipe thread....

hiya Nix


----------



## flowerpot

morning girlies

brekkie - special K
lunch - wholemeal toast with spaghetti hoops
tea - tuna steak, sweet potato and salad


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello girls  

You're being so good Flower  thanks for the slap by the way     I printed off some of your recipes from the recipe thread at the weekend to try and inspire me into being good again, we had moussaka tonight it was really yummy so thanks for the recipe! 

I tried again today to get back on the wagon, started really well but ended in a blaze of disaster - not the moussaka, the ice cream afterwards    Never mind, I'm determined to make a fresh start after lap tomorrow.  Hope you haven't exploded Nix!


----------



## Nix76

Hi SarahPooh,

No, not exploded quite yet - but will be well on the way after today.  It's a girl in my office's birthday and the fridge is packed with cakes and chocolate.......it's definiitely gonna be a "Nix goes pop day" !!  

Nix.


----------



## flowerpot

Hmmm I'm really trying but am having a rough time in some ways because I'm close to IVf and getting nickers in a twist    Had a yummy tea last night though, very healthy.  did the tuna marinade I normally do (soy sauce, lemon juice and paprika) but this time added a splash of this and that of stuff in the cupboard (tabasco, teryaki, worcester sauce).  Was delicious.  Had it with roasted sweet potato and red peppers (fry light) and mediteranian cous cous.

I weighed this morning and I've put on about 3-4lbs in the last 2 weeks.  Even though I've only had a few naughty things I think just the simple changes I'm starting to make ready for tx like wholemeal bread with seeds (instead of WW bread), more eggs, cheese etc are making a difference.   I've not had any ready meals etc which I'm happy with. I haven't been to the gym and won't do now until after tx which is obviously going to make a difference.

Shopping coming tonight, planned meals for weekend (friday - hoisin sauce chicken fajita wraps, saturday - canelloni, sunday - chicken and lots of veg) and ordered tuna, salmon, more chicken etc and about 12 bottles of 2litre water   

brekkie - special K
lunch - cheese roll, LF yogurt
tea - chicken curry and wholegrain rice

Hope you're all doing better than me!!   I will be keeping an eye on you whilst having tx thats for sure  xxx


----------



## Rachel~M

Hiya girls...

how we all doing? good i hope... sorry been AWOL again but been having bad few days... metformin really knocked me about had my first met   true experience and been having a very fast heart rate so ive dropped my dose back down and it had eased alot but still fast.. doctors next week anyway.. so it might be  the met and not the xenical thats doing it or just me... but im going to have it checked out...

well i didnt get that job after all.. oh well never mind.. it not like im out of work so ive still got a job at least..

not really been dieting as not really eaten much to tell you the truth...

right hope you all well..

love
Rachel xxx


----------



## KerryB

HGi girls,

I'm on day three of being very good! Not doing WW just trying to eat healthily. Not had any snacks or naughty things, have upped my chromium to two tabs a day which could be helping. Not had any cravings really, today I could have eaten a cake but resisted and had a mint instead! Oh and I've been having a Fab lolly at night as a treat if I fancy it!

Today:
Organic Cornflakes with semi skim
HM Pasta salad with mayo and veggies, piece of quiche
Tea not sure, maybe eat out after Care appt.

Rach..sorry your still not right hun. It could be the met then not the Xemical. Hope you get sorted.

SarahP...don't worry about the wagi hun, you will get back on it when your ready. Its so hard to diet when you stressed with other things. Hope your LAP went well  

Nix & Cat....are you being naughty  I'll send the diet   round to tell you off!

Flower...2-3lbs is nothing hun, and like you cons said its more important to be eating healthy than anything, sounds like your doing that for sure.

K
xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Good girl Kerry, sounds like you are doing really well. Keep it up 

Rachel, sorry you feel poo, hope the s/e settle down soon

Be good ladies!!!!!

shopping came last night and it was all healthy stuff, even dh commented on all the veg and stuff 

brekkie - special k with skimmed
lunch - leaving buffet lunch in work
tea - hoisin chicken wraps

lots of water!!!


----------



## KerryB

My angelic dieting continues....kind of! Got back from Care last night and couldn't be bothered to cook so I had oat cereal and some vegemite toast, not bad at all. Today been good but did have a Tesco Mars at lunch, but won't be hvaing anothing else sweet. After not having anything for a few days it was so sweet I feel quite sick! So I will be back to normal now.

today:
Organic Cornflakes with semi skim
Goats cheese & roated veg sandwich with Walkers lights, Mars (not as big as a normal one, almost mini!)
Chinese - out for Dad's birthday.

Flower...glad shopping was ok. Sounds like a farmers market at your house  

xx


----------



## flowerpot

at the farmers market!!! 

there was tons of green veg all over the counter when i was unpacking, dh looked quite amused   Got a bag of "greens" whatever they are - no idea what you do with it. it says its full of folic acid  hee hee!!

we've had leaving buffet in work, i feel so bloated and full!

Be good girls 
xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have been bad this week  .. probably not really really bad  as probably still within my ww points but I resorted to chocolate on thursday ..I just had to have it .. don't know if that is a sign of impending AF ..as feel grumpy today  ..my cycles vary between 31 and 38 days so in theory I could get AF anytime .. did a test this morning and it was BFN but as my last two cycles were 37/38 days it would be too early to test really ..so send out the diet  and the pee stick ones !!

[fly]  [/fly]

God doesn't the 2ww drive you mad ..I can survive the first week but by the time I am in the second week ..It drives you potty 

Glad to see I am not the only one being mischievious this week .. hey do I get a spank too ha ha (kinky lot you are )

I am going to have a prawn salad for lunch ..seem to have a thing on prawns at the moment !
Take Care all of you ...Sorry you didn't get the job Rachel ..they obviously have no taste 
Cat x


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Been semi-good - had a few treats but no alcohol for me or DH over the weekend! Had lovely chinese on friday, a few slices of pizza sat night and gorgeous hot buffet yesterday at a friends birthday. All in all quite good.

Today:
Small bowl cereal, 1 bagel with olive spread.
Sandwich or pasta salad
Chicken salad.

Weigh in tomorrow morning, think I've lost 2lbs 

K
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Kerry thats great news   keep up the good work!

How we all doing?

Cat, heres a spank especially for you   

Just had a quick pasta with stir in dolmio sauce last night so not too bad at all!

brekkie - sunflower/pumpkin seed bread toasted
lunch - ww soup and above bread
dinner - salmon fillet with cajun, potatoes and roasted veg


----------



## KerryB

Been bad...got AF cravings realy badly   Had a bad day yesterday and feel that today won't be much better!

Did lose 2lbs tho!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

me too chick, just contemplating a choccie bar, blasted AF 

Had a yummy piece of salmon last night, drizzle of olive oil, teryaki marinade, lemon juice and cajun. Just stuck it on George Foreman


----------



## flowerpot

Hello girlies how is everyone?

Well AF arrived for me this morning so I'm now starting my first IVF cycle!  I won't be dieting, just focusing on healthy eating plus extra protein but will be around still to offer support etc where I can.  I hope you are all being good


----------



## KerryB

I've been dreadful, flippin' AF cravings! Feel sick as had 2 cookies, big ones! My own fault hate feeling like this, out of control. [email protected]@dy PCOS....



xxx


----------



## flowerpot

you'll be ok chick once you get the old witch out the way   Stay strong you are doing SO well, I'm very proud of you x

Everyone ok?

brekkie - special k
lunch - houmous, oatcakes and wholemeal pitta
tea - king prawn stirfry


----------



## KerryB

Another bad day   And planning on fish n chip supper tonight as DH gets back from his week away and I haven't the energy to got shopping till tomorrow!

Flower...thanks chick


----------



## flowerpot

hows it going diet buddies?    

I've not been too bad although have obviously upped protein intake, drinking a pint of milk a day etc.  Went out for a meal yesterday to celebrate dh's run in the BUPA manchester run and had a chicken roast which was good but had a piece of gateux - I did however have water with my dinner!   Been good other than that - lots of chicken, prawns, tuna etc and no buiscuits or crisps or anything and tons of water.  I weighed in on friday morning as I just wanted to get my pre-stims weight and I'd lost 2lbs so that was a good start!  

brekkie - shredded wheat
lunch - houmous and oatcakes, blueberries
dinner - chicken with mashed potato and lots of veg


----------



## KerryB

I've been really bad   Especially on saturday! And not much better today, still got cravings and no sign of the .

Will try harder tomorrow.
xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Its so hard when  is due Kerry 

brekkie - fruit and nut cereal thingy with skimmed
lunch - JP with cottage cheese, LF yogurt, nuts and dates
dinner - quick tea tonight before reiki, probably beans on toast or something!


----------



## KerryB

Not been great again. Demolished half a quiche after work last night, then had tea later on! Did ahve fruit for afters though.

Today:
Oak flakes with semi skim
1 bread with PB
Organic roll with tuna mayo and cucmber, walkers lights cookies
Chicken strips, new pots and veg

xxx


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello girls, sorry I've been AWOL so long... I have been really bad and put on I don't know HOW much - too scared to weigh  keep eating the chocolate hobnobs DH bought for the builders  am going to WW for the first time in ages tomorrow and WILL get back on the straight and narrow then!

Flower I am so proud of you hun, you are doing brilliantly - can't believe you've lost another 2lb!

Hang in there Kerry and don't beat yourself up, you are doing well too and AF and PCOS are a lot for anybody to cope with.

Hello Rachel, Nix and Cat, hope you're all ok and being good  

lots of love SarahFattyPooh xxx


----------



## SarahPooh

ps Flower I forgot to say, DH made your beany bolognaise last week when he was doing all the cooking and it was GORGEOUS!  In fact it was so yummy we're having it again next week - I have been planning ahead so I could do the online shopping this morning.  Sainsbury's don't deliver out here in Nowhere Central so I am stuck with Tesco's!


----------



## Nix76

Hi Sarah and Flower and Cat and everyone!

I am doing completely rubbish and been too ashamed to post here!  

I got all despondent cos I thought this cycle had been abandoned, so really went for it this weekend - takeaway, dinner out, drinking and smoking and then this morning had a re-scan and am all back on track.......ooooooooops !  

DH reckons my eggs must be fuelled by junkfood and alcohol !

Hope you are all getting on well - I really do wanna join in and MUST lose a bit of weight soon !!

Nix.


----------



## SarahPooh

Hi Nix

I know how you feel, that's why I've been AWOL too    fancy your eggs being fans of junkfood and alcohol the little monkeys!    brilliant news that you're back on track for this cycle though - all the more reason to try and be good and eat lots of healthy stuff!    I'll try and be good from tomorrow onwards if you will.


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girlies, come on you can do it !!!

SarahP glad you liked the beany bolagnaise - its a bit strange when you first do it with the stock etc.  In fact were having it tonight! I always make extra and freeze it as it handy for quick teas or lunches warmed in the microwave.

I just had cheese on toast last night as was in a rush for reiki!

brekkie - crunchy oat cereal with skim
lunch - smoked salmon, mackeral, avacado and salad (just grabbed a lot of things from the fridge this morning  )
dinner - beany bolagnaise!


----------



## Nix76

SarahPooh - you're on!  Apart from the massive slipup this weekend I generally eat healthily, but think I just eat too much of it !!    

Hope the rest of you girls are all OK and still putting me to shame being good !

Nix.


----------



## SarahPooh

Morning girls  

Flower - ooh get you with your smoked salmon for lunch    and cheese on toast for tea mmmmmm 

Good girl Nix, let's go for it 

I am going to FatFighters weigh in tonight for the first time in ages - really worried about it   but have decided I've got to face the music, its the only thing that's going to get me being really disciplined again  

Hi Kerry hun, Rachel, Cat and anyone else!


----------



## KerryB

I'm still not doing very well. Thats the problem with PCOS AF's, you get cravings (or at least I do!!  ) For weeks before hand! 

Will try next week to be extra good. Still not drinking, even though I could have murdered a glass of wine last night I had a J20 instead....MMMmmmm really the same!

SarahP...how did you get on at WW??

xxx


----------



## Davis

Hi girls

Well I have lost 23lbs on ww so far and have 12lbs to go. Am giving myself until July to do it so want a quick fix. Has anyone tried the South Beach Diet? Can anyone recommend a diet that sees results fast? I am tired of doing ww and as such keep falling of the wagon so would appreciate some ideas.

Thanks
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Ba - the only "quick fix" diet I've ever tried that worked was the cabbage soup one.  It worked, but I felt rank while on it - never had such bad headaches !

Hope you're all being good !

Nix


----------



## cleg

dont even bother trying those quick fix diets   they are naughty + no good for you, you have to do it as a long term change then the weight will stay off, oh if only i listened to my own advice  

Davis i loved ww + i lost 43/44 lbs with them, the weight did stay off but with me quitting the **** + losing the plot with food i have gained it all back    just fed up with it all so not bothering 

Fi im ok (ish) just feeling like i could rip someones head off at the mo  

i will be gone till tuesday at the least so i trust you will all try + have a good weekend, will be thinking of you all  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hello diet buddies, how is everyone doing?

SarahP, how did weigh in go!

As you know girls I'm not dieting at the moment but have been keeping an eye on my weight gain with the stims which I expect. so far 4lbs on. wouldnt mind if i was eating rubbish i've had no crisps, buiscuits, chocolate or anything.  Ah well, it will be worth it    

brekkie - boiled egg on wholemeal bread
lunch - Baxters healthy soup, brown lentil and veg i think it is
dinner - chicken breast, sweet potato and veg

be good girls!  xxxx


----------



## KerryB

I was actually too busy to cook last night so I just had soup and crackers, and 2 pints of water! Not usual for me!!

Flower...the weight gain will be worth it when you get your BFP hun!  

Ba...your doing so well hun, a quick fix diet might not work and you'l end up putting some back on. I'd stick with what works and really strict, try doing a week of No count, or the Plateau menu. You'll ahve those 12lbs off in no time 

Cleg...I think extra weight is eaier to lose than giving up smoking, you will do it! You've had the determination to quit teh **** so you CAN diet! Thats the Diet   talking!!

Nix...I tried a kind of cabbage soup diet once, it worked but I stank for a week!  

SarahP...hope your doing ok hun. Are you abck to being good now?

I hope everyone enjoys the Bank holiday, don't go overboard! We're meant to be BBQ'ing on Sunday but not sure the weather will hold! Still not drinking either, neither is DH. very proud of him!

xxx


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello healthy diet chicks 

Hope you're not all comfort eating because of the nasty weather  I am really tempted to get stuck into some biscuits  brrr it's  here today!



flowerpot said:


> SarahP, how did weigh in go!


I got what I deserved at WW - had put on half a stone!   BUT amazingly since then it has been falling off (but then again I have been being really strict with myself) so I am hoping it might have all gone by next weigh in on Wednesday! 

Flower you are right - it WILL be worth it! 4lb isn't much anyway and it'll just be the drugs won't it - it would be way more if you hadn't been sticking to the healthy eating like the good little  that you are hun 

Kerry hope you're having a good bank holiday and that DH managed to get the barbie going! You are such a good girl for staying off the  

Hello Cleg, I don't think we've "met" before, your advice is spot on! and well done for quitting the ****   that is the best thing you can do for your health by far, as I'm sure you know! (I am an ex 30 a dayer, gave up 6 and a half years ago and am still really proud of myself - keep going!) You could give yourself a break for a while from thinking about losing weight and try setting a deadline for starting healty eating, say in a couple of weeks - I have found that's worked for me before - sometimes you just need a break from weighing/counting everything you eat and drink! By the way I have lost about 3 stone on WW TWICE before and put it all back and more - if you've done it once you CAN do it again but not till you're ready  And Kerry is right, losing weight is way easier than giving up smoking! Right I'll shut up now sorry I seem to have rambled on a bit! 

Hello Ba, don't think I've met you either!   A friend of my mum's lost weight with the South Beach Diet and thought it was really good - and I tried the cabbage soup diet for a week once, stuck to it religiously, hated every minute of it and only lost 2lb so my advice would be stick to the WW and just do as much exercise as you possibly can! Honestly I think it's the best way, I know it's boring and horrible but it really works 

  Nix, Cat and anyone else I have missed... keep on being good!

lots of love SarahP xxx


----------



## Davis

Hi girls

I know I should just stick with ww but I cant. I am the same weight now that I was in November and am sick to death of going each week and watching my weight yoyo. So today is day one of the south beach diet. I am just going to do it for a month and see how I go. First two weeks - no carbs.

So hope you dont mind if I jump on here and use you all to keep me on the stright and narrow.

Cheers
Ba
x


----------



## flowerpot

hi girls
just popping in to check you are all behaving yourselves!! 
I've put 6lbs on so far with these stims but IT WILL BE WORTH IT!!
hope everyone is ok 
xxxx


----------



## Davis

Hi girls
Well jumped on scales yesterday and had put on 7lbs!! Cant believe it. Really determined to do no carbs for 2 weeks then will go back on ww points with low carbs. But its Dh birthday tomorrow and I wont be able to not drink! Im weak!  
Anyway gonna try and not weight myself everyday (yeah right) so will keep you updated on if this south beach diet works.
Did anyone every watch a TV show a couple of weeks back 'Super Skinny me' (or something) about girls trying to reach size zero? Well since then Ive been considering a colonic.  
I know but has anyone tried it. Just want to flush out my system and start again. If you dont abuse it I cant see it would be a problem just embarrassing  
Ba
x


----------



## flowerpot

hiya girls
Just a quickie, I'm finishing work today for 2 weeks   Having EC Saturday and ET on Monday, I'll be popping in from home but not much so just a quickie to say BE GOOD!!!  
xxxxx


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello my lovelies

This is just a quickie too -

Ba, I had a colonic about a month ago now, mainly to shut up a friend of mine who got pregnant immediately after having one and who is into "alternative" health.  To be honest it wasn't totally awful but it wasn't a pleasant experience either and afterwards the whole thing seemed a bit surreal.  I didn't lose any weight and let's face it, any weight you do lose isn't fat, it's poo!  Not to put too fine a point on it!    I won't be doing it again and I can't say I recommend it.  How about saving the money (it's not cheap either) and instead go for a half hour walk every day on top of whatever exercise you do already (if any) for 2 weeks, and then you will lose a bit of weight, and when you have you can buy yourself something really nice like clothes or perfume or have your nails done or a cd or book or anything as a reward!  Rather than some woman who's stuck a hose up your bum having your money instead    Hope you don't mind me saying what I think!  

Flower - thinking of you honey.  

Hope everyone is well and being good  

lots of love SarahP xxx


----------



## Davis

Hi ya

SarahP - I dont mind at all - Im open to all suggestions. What you say is so true and it is the correct and sensible thing to do. But...well I guess your right, I probably wont afterall. Still interesting what your friend said??

Flowerpot - good luck with EC and ET and the horrid 2ww.   

I am liking the south beach diet, its easy. Eggs for breakfast, ham & salad for lunch and fish or chicken and veg for supper. Did crack on DH birthday and had not 1 but 2 slices of cake (yummy rich chocolate cake but made without flour - tonnes of choc, butter, sugar and eggs   ) And of course I had a little drinky poo  
Still I am loosing about 1lb a day, but it is all fluid. Not sure if its the diet or the clomid or a/f. You see I retain water something cruel on clomid and get progressively worse upto a/f. Then loose it and start all over again!

Have to get through the weekend which is always difficult as DH leads me astray..
Ba
x


----------



## SarahPooh

Hi Ba

Glad you're liking the South Beach diet - losing 1lb a day sounds really encouraging, even if it is only water!

My friend was banging on about colonics more from a "detoxing" point of view rather than weight loss - she is very into nutrition and stuff and eats a very restricted diet - no dairy, no wheat, no meat etc and to be honest I don't think it's a very good idea! She thinks that the reason for a lot of infertility is because people just aren't healthy and are full of toxins - but that's easy for her to say because she got pregnant the first month of trying!  I love her really but she can be a bit smug at times if you know what I mean. Your DH's birthday cake sounds delish by the way, mmmmmm 

Be strong at the weekend, don't let your DH lead you _too _ far astray!  

Just a note to everyone by the way - Tesco mini fruit lollies are really yummy - just like little soleros, they come in a pack of about 8 or something and they only have HALF A POINT EACH!!!


----------



## KerryB

My diet has gone to pot! Just can't cocnentrate at the moment so not going to worry, got enought to think about!

Ba...good luck doing South Beach, might give it a try sometime, hopefully in about 10 months time!!

SarahP...you still doing WW hun? How's it going?

xxx


----------



## Nix76

OK, someone fill me in on this South beach diet !  What's it all about 

Nix (fallen off the wagon AGAIN!)


----------



## Davis

Hi
Well I went to ww today for weigh in even though I have been doing the south beach diet. Great news I lost the 7lbs I put on plus 2.5lbs as well. Im really pleased as I broke the diet quite often over the week and really needed a boost to get me back on track. 9.5lbs in 7 days - fantastic!! I know everyone will be shaking their heads saying its only water that I lost but I needed the encouragement to get back into dieting as I was feeling like it was all a waste of time and this has done it - for me anyway.

Nix - south beach diet is a low carb diet so its meant to be good for girls with pcos - which I am. For two weeks you have a resticted diet then you reintroduce 'good carbs' into your diet. Its easy except breakfast is hard - you cant have bread, cereal or fruit in the first 2 weeks but fruit comes back in after 2 weeks. If you are interested I'll send you some details?

hh6134 - if you need to loose weight join ww. It really does work, I lost 23lbs on ww and have just over half a stone to loose till Im at my goal. Unfortunately, I have been here for 6 months as I had lost the will to diet but now am back on track.

Ba
x


----------



## KerryB

Ba ~ well done you thats an amazing start! I'd be intersted in the South Beach diet if you can PM me soem details. We had our IVF consultation yesterday and they want me to lose 5% of my weight before tx which is about 10lbs. I'd like to lose a stone before we start, although they will still treat me if I don't as were going private. Are you on week 2 now then with no carbs and no fruit? I'm semi veggie so can't fill up on meat, but do eat some chicken and fish.

Back on the diet wagon!

xxx


----------



## Nix76

Ba - am really interested - would you mind sending me some more details please ?

Well done on the loss - that's really good !!

Hope the rest of you are doing better than I am !!

Nix (so far off the wagon - I'm under it!)


----------



## Davis

Kerry - pm'ed you some details.

Nix - will try and detail what I know so far on the south beach diet and will include a link that you can look at. Its like the Atkins but low fat, low GI and divided into 3 phases. The first phase is carb free - so no bread, pasta, rice, cereal, potatoes/carrots, or fruit. They estimate you will loose between 8 - 13lbs over the 2 weeks. The second phase reintroduces good carbs or low GI carbs i.e. brown rice, wholemeal bread/pasta, porridge, sweet potatoes and fruit. A typical meal plan is:

Breakfast - basically eggs in any form so scrambled eggs and bacon, omelet etc. Also mushrooms and tomatoes, tea and coffee made with skimmed milk

Lunch - the usual choices - lean meats, fish or chicken and salad. Also low fat cheese, cottage cheese. You can have sugar free mayo so I have been making my own and making up salads like coleslaw and waldorf and Caesar and keeping them in the fridge to eat each day with either slices of ham or low fat cheese.

Snacks - diet soft drink, nuts, low fat cheeses, sugar free chocolate (I have eaten Lindt 85%), sugar free jelly

Dinner - stir frys, lean meat, chicken, fish, tofu and veg. I have made currys with low fat coconut milk.

If you want some more information try http://www.prevention.com/article/0,,s1-4-86-27-2764-2,00.html#7

Good if you want to kick start your weight loss if you have lost your way like me, or if you need to drop some weight quick like before you see your cons next! It is also recommended for PCOS sufferers.
Cheers
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Cheers Ba,

Think I'm gonna give that a go.  I lost about a stone and a half before starting clomid and I can feel it all slowly creeping back on again. 

Nix.


----------



## flowerpot

hiya girls 
just a quickie to say hello and i hope you are all being good.  have been off line due to computer problems since before EC.  be good xxxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Flower - how's it going hun 

Right.  Have just a booked a holiday, so have 9 weeks to look like Kate Moss    

OK, maybe to drop a few pounds.........!

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix ..You don't want to look like Kate Moss anyway


----------



## Davis

Oh dear I ate and drank huge amounts over the weekend and put on 2lbs, then weighted myself today and Im another 2lbs heavier. Hmm. Dont understand that one so it looks like Im 4 lbs heavier since Friday. 
YO, YO, here we go!
I was very naughty but am back on my diet now.
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well my friend who eats a packet of choc biscuits a day said that she thought she had an underactive thyroid like me as she felt fat, tired and grumpy ..it made me feel really good about myself NOT ! this is a woman who is about size 12 max .. grrr I will come back on here once on the thyroid pills but it just depresses me at the moment as even when following the ww plan I am not losing again .. I think my met dose needs upping I used to be on 3 a day .. now my gp put me down to 2 and I don't know why but then my GP is a nightmare .. roll on AF so I can get the ball rolling on thyroid then I will be very good and be straight back on here .. 
Good luck with losing ladies ...see less of you next week as my ww leader used to say ..
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Cat - I still think your friend needs a bit of a battering and reckon there a TON of clomid ladies who'd be happy to help out  

Nix.


----------



## KerryB

Sorry been AWOL for a while girls, been busy with work and appts. Hope your all ok. 

Had our IVF consulatation last week. Should be starting in about 3 weeks all going well. My cons wants me to lose about 5% of my weight (about 10lbs) and has upped my Met dose to 2000mg a day   Start today! Hopefully it will help. I'll keep you posted.

Flower is on her IVF 2WW and if off work/on hols    

Be good.
K
xxx


----------



## Rachel~M

Afternoon all


sorry been awol for ages and ages but just been so busy burying my head in the sand for a bit... been really  . feeling bit better now as just had a week break in weymouth which was nice...

diets still   but i am going back to slimming world next week ive decided enough is enough and i need to get back into it and i know it works for me so time to bite the bullet and do it... 

how is everyone doing? 

sorry no personals must dash and do more washing

take care all
love
Rachel 
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya girls

Our IVF has failed    So as of Monday I'm back on the diet, hitting the gym and trying to get off all this weight IVF has put on me.  I'm too scared to get on the scales but will do once my AF bloat has gone.  So I'm back xxx


----------



## Nix76

Flower, 

Have pm'd you hun - am so, so sorry!

Nix


----------



## Rachel~M

Flower:             is all i can say hun... we are here for you hun when you need us..

well today is Day 1 of no smoking  not going to bad have eaten a bit more i think but thats why i wanted to stop a week or so before starting diet again, been more tired and irritable but i think its the patches as they can cause it.

going to have to find another slimming world class too as my friend [who was also my old cons] called me last night to say she has just transfered her license and moved to a new class far away from the old one and its a morning one...

going to give it a few weeks doing it by myself and dh said he will weigh me [and they cheeky [email protected] only wanted the class fee  ] he really has got the cheek of the  in him..

so im going to need you girls more than ever to help me get through this..

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel~M

was it something i said?   where is everyone?

hope you are all ok ... 

xxxxx


----------



## SarahPooh

Hi girls....

I have been AWOL for ages i know, so please forgive me  

Poor Rach you must have been a bit lonely today!    Hope the no smoking is going well - you can do it, girl.  I found the patches were what worked for me - I smoked at least 20 a day until 6 and a half years ago and since I used the patches not so much as a puff has passed my lips!  Your DH is indeed a right cheeky [email protected]!    Good girl for going back to the slimming world plan - you can do that too! 

Hello  to Flower, Kerry, Ba, Nix, Cat and anyone else I have missed!  I haven't read back I'm afraid, it's been a really long day so I hope everyone is OK...

I went to the doctors yesterday (Flower and Kerry already know this from the ex clomid girls thread) and he has put me on Xenical to try and help me get the weight loss going again as I haven't really lost anything for a couple of months... and today we got a date for starting IVF which is in about 5 weeks so I am going to do my level best to lose a stone by then! 

Anyway hope you are all being good girls...

love SarahP


----------



## Rachel~M

Sarah: hiya hun glad to see you back hun... good luck with the xenical, it does work i lost 10lb in my first week, i followed the basis of no more than 15g of fat per meal, i think if i hadnt of reacted badly to it i would of done well on it.

well day 2 of no smoking is nearly over!! thankgod! having few cravings tonight but i think it because dh cooked a lovely chicken and mushroom curry and the works nan bread etc [not very diet i know] but i did want my ciggie after but i resisted!! back to doctors tomorrow to let him know if patches helping, going to tell him about my vivid strange dreams and broken sleep last night [these patches are 24hour ones] wont tell him i dreamt i was in Will and Grace though   i know..

brilliant news on the ivf front for you then hun...   

xxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB

Hi girls,

Sorry not been around, been busy one way or another. Hope your all ok.  My slow release Glucophage is going well, am on 2000mg and so far lost 5lbs I think! Am going to really try hard. Had my scan yesterday and am waiting to hear from them as to our next step. Might start stimming in a bout 10 days, if they get their  in gear with my Provera.

Anyway, how's everyone doing? 

K
xxx


----------



## SarahPooh

Hi girls  

Rach I am so glad you resisted that ciggie, well done hun                 that was a little well done keep it up dance for you   the first three days are definitely the worst, then after 3 weeks it will be loads easier and after 3 months it will be a piece of cake! (calorie-free cake!   )  your dream sounds funny! thanks for the encouraging words about Xenical I have been OK on it so far 

Kerry that's brilliant that you've lost 5lb that's loads hun!  in fact I think you deserve a well done keep it up dance too                             I'm glad you're going to try hard hun, me too, it will be worth it in the end!  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and be good!   

love SarahP xxx


----------



## Rachel~M

hi girls

kerry: well done you on the 5lb lost, im sure ive gained abit while this not smoking but next week im back on sw... hope you hear soon about your treatment..

sarah: thanks for the well done dance : heres one for you on the xenical                      ...... you will do it...

hiya to everyone else hope youll be back with us soon ...

flower:   and   for you...

right off to gp's now for my smoking review... hope he's pleased..

spk soon and if not have a great weekend...

xxxxxxx


----------



## SarahPooh

Thanks for the dance Rach  the GP jolly well ought to be pleased with you!  Keep it up hun, you're doing brilliantly


----------



## flowerpot

hiya girls, how is everyone?

I took the plunge yesterday and jumped on the scales to see how much i put on during IVF - 7lbs.  I was pleased as I thought it would be much more, it certainly feels more. My work trousers are tight and uncomfortable and its a horrid feeling so I'm back to being good.  Going to follow healthy eating/ww upto our next IVF cycle.  Food shopping tonight for lots of LF stuff.

brekkie - 2 wholemeal toast
lunch - crackers, pate and a banana
dinner - chicken breast, JP, peas and sweetcorn

Rach - keep up the no-smoking you are doing sooooo well


----------



## Nix76

I'm back to trying to be good again.

Brekky - shreddies with semi skimmed
Lunch - roast pork salad
Dinner - lamb chops, mash pots and veggies

Nix


----------



## Rachel~M

hi girls..

how are we all doing... well its a week tomorrow without a ciggie and im feeling great plus been and got all my healthy stuff today ready for a new start tomorrow... 

flower: how you doing hun? 7lb is quite good actually with all the extra hormones etc and im sure you will have that off again in no time as you are our star dieter!!   

nix: good luck with the being good plus can i come to tea? sounds mmmm 

kerry: how are you doing then chick? 

sarahpoo: hope your well hun

right better go put shopping away!! nearly fainted at the checkout £200   but that is a month so not to bad really... 

take care 
love
Rachel 
xxxxx


----------



## Davis

Hello yoyo dieter here!
Well I havent beedn dieting at all and have been eating carbs and crisps and cakes and washing it all down with wine and shadys... you get my drift. So jumped on the scales and I am 7lbs heavier in 1.5 weeks   However I have given up ciggies   well almost I have had 3 in 7 days.
Am going to be good from today onwards!
I notice that some of you girls have been prescribed Xenical. Is this working? Is it safe if you get a BFP? Just wondering if its worth trying?

Rachel - 200 in a month is good. My DH would be very pleased as I honestly spend just under 4 times that amount each month and throw alot away  

Ba
x


----------



## flowerpot

hiya girls

So far so good, had a sensible dinner last night and went food shopping. I couldnt think straight about making stuff from scratch so just plumped for a few WW ready meals with lots of veg and salad that way I don't have to think!  I try and avoid ready meals especially with IVF but it will do for now to get some weight off 

Back to the gym tonight but just doing swimming 

brekki - bran flakes with skimmed
lunch - prawns, salad and EL dressing, LF yogurt
dinner - WW meal with veggies 

Ba - not sure about the Xenical with BFP to be honest hun.  I went on  it whilst I was inbetween finishing clomid and waiting to start IVF.  It never worked for me (the GP didnt think it would) as I was already eating a healthy diet (following WW) and it tends to work in people who switch from a high fat unhealthy diet to being good with the Xenical (for fear of oily bum side effects!).


----------



## Rachel~M

hello all, how we all doing?

flower: good to have you back hun, enjoy your swimming tonight, id love to do it but i cant swim  i know..

davis: omg    4 times my shopping omg, what do you buy for that? im shocked, once we have got ours all we get fresh is bread milk, eggs and i get my meat from butchers so prob another £30-40 on top of that..

well back on track today...

breakfast: 2 weetabix * 250ml s/s milk [a]

lunch: 3 ww bread  with beef [free] and beetroot [free]
s+v snackajacks [6sins]
apple and banana

dinner: lean grilled bacon [free] mushrooms [speed food] toms [speedfood]
and a 2 egg omellette..

supper: 250ml milk [a ] and a 2finger kitkat [5 sins]

total sins for day =11..

actually feel nice to be back on it..

keep it up girls...

xxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Davis

Rachel - I dont get it either just dont understand why its so expensive. I only eat organic free range chicken, eggs, meat and always have a couple of bottles of wine. So I guess thats a large part of it.

Have put on even more weight since my last post. 10lbs now!! But I am due to get a/f any second so think I have alot of fluid retention. Really need to get motivated. How do you join belly club thread?

Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls!

Not too bad yesterday,

Shreddies with semi skimmed
Salmon salad (skinny lemon & poppy seed muffin from starbucks....oooops   )
Chicken & veg homemade curry & boiled rice

Got up late today, so already eaten a toasted bagel on the way to work and had no time to make salad so probably a sarnie for lunch today!

Nix.


----------



## flowerpot

are you being good girls!!

Went back swimming last night - 20 lengths so not bad considering not been for ages!!

brekkie -bran flakes with skimmed
lunch - prawn salad
dinner - not sure yet just about to check the freezer!  probably WW meal or something easy

Had a good dinner last night but did have a small beer and mum and dads 

xxx


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello girls  

Rach I am so proud of you with your non smoking    you are doing so well  glad you are feeling nice to be back on the dieting again too - is it Slimming World you're doing?     keep it up honey!

Flower you are star with all your lengths   I have been doing the WW meal thing lately too with all the building work it's been too difficult to cook.  I think they're pretty good really especially if you add loads of 0 point veggies    Hope you enjoyed your little beer - a little bit of what you fancy does you good as my mum would say!  

Hello Nix ooh your lunch sounded lovely today 

Ba good girl cutting down so much on those ciggies  my GP started me on Xenical last week - so far I have lost 3.5 lb which is pretty good although I haven't been eating much anyway - I think it basically works a lot by keeping you on the straight and narrow as Flower says though fear of oily bum!  But apparently it does physically stop you absorbing about 30% of whatever fat you eat as well.  And my GP said it was fine to take Xenical when pregnant even as apparently it doesn't go into your bloodstream or anything -    I think if I got a BFP I would stop taking it though just to be on the safe side.  Don't know how to do the belly club thread I'm afraid! 

Went to weigh in tonight and had lost 3.5lb hurrah!  Only 1.5lb to go and I have lost 2 stone at WW (although I have already lost 2 stone 3lb in real life because I started doing it on my own before I went to WW)

Keep up the good work girls xxxx


----------



## Davis

Sarah - 2 stone!! Well done thats just amazing   You must be over the moon. I asked my GP for Xenical and he said no. Bit annoyed. Might just buy some anyway but its £250 for 3 months. Does that sound right??

Well I had to buy a wedding outfit yesterday and had to get a size 16 which I am pretty upset about. Bought it all from coast which is not exactly small sizing either   It was all reduced in the Debenhams sale which is good. Still cost me £230 and thats without shoes but does include a hat and bag. My poor credit card!

I havent eaten yet this morning as I cant decide what to eat. I always find breakfast difficult! Bought lots of fruit yesterday so might have a fruit day today. Its the only time of the year that there is lots of nice fruit to eat.

Nix - I love those skinny lemon/poppy muffins and had one on Tuesday also  

Flowerpot - swimming - fantastic. Sounds like you are doing everything right so well done.

Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Was VERY naughty this morning............I grabbed a McMuffin on the way to work......   

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Nix - I ate lovely fruit then after pee stick was BFN went and ate most of the skin off a BBQ chicken in the fridge. Had 1 small Roses choc as a mini pudding for afters and am washing it all down with a pepsi max.


----------



## Nix76

BA - I always think that whatever you eat during AF or after a negative test doesn't count!!  Just pretend it never happened.....


----------



## SarahPooh

Hello girls  

Ba and Nix, don't beat yourselves up, tomorrow is another day  

Hope everyone is OK... love y'all  

love SarahP xxx


----------



## Nix76

I have decided that yesterday just doesn't exist as was such a disaster...

Brekky - McMuffin
Lunch - Jacket Potato with cheese
Dinner - Fish & Chips and a magnum !!

OOOOOOOOOPS !!!

Today is a new day !!


----------



## SarahPooh

Good idea Nix    

Have a nice weekend everyone and don't be too naughty   

love SarahP x


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya girlies
just popping on to say 
sorry i havent been around, work have restricted our internet access so i cant get on like i used to, hope you are all being good!!
xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Very quiet on here!! are you all back on the chips?


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Hi Girls 

Can I join you, I am in-between tx and having gone through 2 x IVF tx this year both with sucessful pregnancies but as you will see from my signature both unfortunately ended in m/c at 9wks.  We are currently waiting for the histology results of my last pregnancy before knowing what direction to go in and I really want to loose 2 stone before comencing tx again.

I was over weight before commencing tx and with the help of metformin had lost a stone but with being sedatery through tx and then the upset I have comfort eaten.  I have been on Weight Watchers in the past with good results and have many of their cookery books so shall be trying that again.  I live in Geneva but the WW class here is conducted in French and as I do not yet know sufficient of the language I think it would de-motivate so may join on line.  Are any of you following a particular plan, ie:  WW, Slimming World, No carbs etc.

Looking forward to getting to know you all, although some of you are already old Clomid Buddies, hello Sarahpooh and Flower.

Love

Jennie
  x


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya Jennie how are you? 

not getting on here much at the moment and certainly no dieting with my IVF but I do try and pop in.  Not sure where everyone has gone though!!  xxx


----------



## Davis

Yep this board has been very quite lately but maybe its time to revive it girls.

I have started Reductil and am in my first week. Its great and has really killed my appertite. Not hungry at all and have been forcing myself to eat. However I was ill this week so it may just be that.

I joined weight watchers again, or rather I went back after 10 weeks away. I had put on half a pound short of 1 stone in 10 weeks   Its so hard to diet when you are doing tx but you need to lose wieght for a BFP. Lifes so cruel!!

Ok so here's a low fat weight watchers desert from Australia that my mum makes all the time and is so yum:

bag of marshmellows
tin of manderine pieces (no added sugar, natural juice)
tin of pineapple pieces (natural juice)
large tub low fat creme fraiche or sour cream

Chop the marshmellows into small pieces then mix everything together except the juice from the tins (although add alittle juice if needed). Cover and leave overnight before eating (its important to leave it overnight). 3 points per serving and it is so yum even if it doesnt sound like it. Its the sort of dish that everyone wants the recipe for and kids just love.

Id love here of your low cal sweet fixes!
Ba
x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Hi Folks

Lovely to hear from you flower     2 u.

I have today been for a review with my Consultant here (living in Geneva, tx in UK), which was a follow up from my D&C and he is pleased with how I have now physically healed if not mentally! To help me loose weight before another tx cycle he has prescribed Xenical, so together with a low fat diet (weight Watchers) and trips to the gym (once I can get my head round that), hopefully I shall achieve a much small me!

Right must go and rustle up som chicken kebabs and salad, followed by strawberries and raspberries for dinner.


Jennie
  x


----------



## linlou17

hi to every one just thought i would post a message to you all i was reading some posts and you all seem to have the same arguments with yourselves a s i do about weight!!!!!!!!!

i have had 3 months of clomid march - June this year but i am still not pg! i am trying to behave with food but often feel i deserve a treat with all that i am having to cope with at moment (thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!!!)  consultant has told us we must eat healthier although did nit say that we had to loose weight (he must not have looked at me properly!) but to be healthier to give us better chance to conceive but he was so over the top i had to laugh he told us we MUST NOT eat take aways as they are POISON!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure the odd one is OK girls, yeah?

good luck to you all

Lindsay x


----------



## Nix76

OMG.  I am officially a heffer (sp?) !!

I have put on so much weight since starting the clomid and 2 weeks holiday haven't helped!

I MUST DIET !!!!!

How're you all getting on 

Nix.


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Just wondered if I could join you girls!!??

Me and DH ttc for 2 years and I am wating for af so that I can start 4th cycle of Clomid.  Am REALLY struggling to lose weight though.  Am 5"4 and currently 12 and a half stone!!!AAAAARRRGGGGHHHH!!!

Weight is not shifting at all although must confess that havn't been so good over bank holiday.  Anybody recommend any diets that actually work (not eating junk would prob be a good start for me )

Tinkerbelle78


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Tinkerbell

I am only an inch shorter than you and up until a few weeks ago weighed a little more than you  , although I put an awful lot of weight on with Clomid and 2 complete IVF cycles I contributed by comfort eating through all the tx and resulting pg's.  Unfortunately as you will see from my ticker I lost each pg and so decided I must take stock and loose this weight before the next chapter in the journey.

I was once a great follower of Weight Watchers in the UK and managed to loose 2 stone in the past in just under a year with regular trips to the gym to work out this time not just sit in the jucussi (sp) or sip cups of coffee or glsses of wine!    So as I have many of there cookbooks have been following that plan again and so far it's been very successful, I find planning meals is the best advantage, and although I haven't as yet made it to the gym (want to look a little better in the gym kit 1st), I am pleased wih the results so far, although I must add that for the last wk I have been taking Xenical prescribed by my doctor.

Wishing you much luck

Jennie
  x


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Thanks for the reply!

I think I just need a huge dose of motivation to get me through it although I do feel guilty sometimes as I think ttc should be reason enough-easier said than done though when I seek comfort at the golden arches  

DH is very supportive though although he to is a gentle giant at 6"5 and 'slightly' heavier than he should be!!

Oh well, back to the diet treadmill!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Davis

Hi all
Ok so I got out of the bathtub recently and DS looked at me and said 'mummy your a fat lady'   Out of the mouths of babes.........
I told him that we dont call people fat because it hurts their feelings. 
So yesterday I was getting out of the bath again and he looks at me and says 'you mustnt say people are fat ladies'. So obviously I am still looking porky!

I had a terrible week last week, take away pizza, apple pie, loads of wine, birthday cake, the list is endless. So I put back on the weight that I lost from the week before. Basically back at square one. But this week is different.

Yesterday:
Breakfast: special k and skimmed milk
Lunch: finished off Ds pasta and cheese   but it was a very very small bowl
Snack: tea with skimmed milk, 3 fish fingers (left over from DS again   )
Supper: left over rendang beef curry (swimming in oil)  
Pudding: pancake with no sugar or topping  
Ok so I am not doing as well as I would like now that its down on paper so to speak.

Today:
Breakfast: special k and full fat milk mixed with water. I have run out of skimmed. Does anyone know if mixing it with water makes any difference?

I am going to use this as a food diary and I might just come back and work out my ww points for yesterday. Maybe it will start to get me motivated because its pretty hopeless right now. Still I can see already that I am eating DS food. Must stop that!

Tinkerbell - you are so lucky that your DH is supportive. My DH is certainly not. He says things like 'I hate fat people they are just lazy with no pride in themselves'   He is such a bas*@!d!! He honestly thinks that it will help to motivate me. But it just helps me comfort eat.

Jennie - I also put on alot of weight through my m/c. For me it was a case of just surviving each day after my m/c and then getting my head sorted before I even thought about my weight. With ww I managed to lose 2 stone (needed to lose 2.5 - 3 stone), then I put on 1 stone with clomid so I have 2 stone to lose again! I cant cope with the thought of exercise, specially getting to the gym or in my bathers!

Nix - everyone always puts on weight on holidays, for a start you eat out every meal so dont beat yourself up too much. Hopefully you got some colour so you at least can make the fat look skinnier   Being brown always helps.

Ba
x


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Guess I am lucky with DH but it can also work the other way-because he is supportive but says things like 'I love you the way you are (yeah right!!!!)' it then gives me the green light to stuff myself silly!!

Also am going on holiday in two weeks on a cruise which will be a non stop food fest!!!! I definately know my not so strong will power will be beaten and I will end up further up the BMI scale!!!!!

Anyway, am going to make a concious effort this next two weeks although it is DH birthday at the weekend and we are going out for a meal-Doh!!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## sarah9475

Hello ladies,

Just a quick question, does anyone know how many weightwatchers points for a teaspoon of sugar?

Thanks for your help

Sarah


----------



## Nix76

Ba - being a bit brown definitely makes you seem slimmer!  So much so that I have just invested in a bottle of fake tan to keep it going  

Diet going OK at the moment, but has only been a day and a half  

Yesterday:
Shreddies and semi skimmed
Roast beef salad
Lamb chops and veggies (no spuds    )
1 glass red wine

Today:
Shreddies and semi skimmed
Salmon salad
1 glass champagne
Lamb mince and veggie concoction (no pasta    )

Good luck to everyone !!

Nix.


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Have been quite good today although have just got home from work and am starting to get hunger pangs!!! Oh dear, better lock the fridge!!! MUST THINK THIN!!!

Tinkerbelle78 x


----------



## Davis

Oh dear, I have just put on a maternity skirt from my DS which I last wore at 21 weeks and it is a bit too tight  
I also jumped onto the scales this morning and I am 1kilo heavier than yesterday. Why?

Sarah - a teaspoon of sugar (any kind) is half a point.

I have decided to work out my points for the last couple of days as I didnt do so good yesterday or today so maybe it will shock me into action and explain some things.

Today
Breakfast: Special K (2 p)
Lunch: my friends home made mushroom soup. hmm how many points?? (4.5p?)
2 x Toast with butter (3p)
Snack: ww biscuit (1.5p) and skimmed milk allowance (1p)
Total so far: 12p

Yesterday
Breakfast: 2p
Lunch: ww pate and wrap (3.5p)
Snack: whole milk (2p) skim milk (1p) 5 x jumbo caramel rice cakes (2.5p) apple (0.5p)
Supper: baked spud and butter (2.5p) and mackeral (8p)
Total: 22p (opps it was that mackeral. Not worth it but I like the Omega 3)

Tuesday: 25.5. or more points!! It was that curry!
Ok I am failing miserably. This explains why I cant fit into my maternity clothes and Im putting on weight! I will do better from now on.

Tinkerbell78 - did you resist the fridge? I got well and truely stuck into a bag of jumbo caramel rice cakes. Ended up scoffing 5 but they are only half a point and yummy.

Nix - I cant put on fake tan, I always end up streaky. 

OK I am shocked at my points I secretly thought I was bad but only just bad, but I havent managed to stick to my points at all this week. I want about 17 a day. Also a distinct lack of veg.
Ba
x


----------



## sarah9475

Thanks Davis,

Don't know how you manage on 17 a day, I've started on 20, luckily though I don't have too much weight to lose - only 1 stone, am doing it more to support hubby who wants to lose 5 stone. Finding the weightwatchers bread at 1/2 point a slice helps me stay in points.

Good Luck 
Sarah


----------



## Nix76

I've not tried weight watchers - is it easy ??

How'd you work our all your points ??  How do you know how many you should allow yourself each day 

Well, I succumbed to the pasta last night and had small portion of linguine for dinner.

today:
mini shredded wheat with semi skimmed
ham & mozzerella panini (oooops!) 
Hmmm - think we're out for a meal tonight, so bound to be bad !

HELP ME !!!

Nix.


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Ba- I kind of resisted the fridge and then just gave up and ended up eating half the contents of the fridge!!! Thats the problem with working late shifts-I don't really get chance to have a decent break as sooooo busy and then I get home at 9ish and stuff myself!!!

Nix76-I did try weight watchers but found the whole points thing difficult to get my head round.  I prefer the Slimming World method and when I actually stick to it can lose 1 and a half stone.  Need more motivation though as my will power for junk is not good!!!

hello to everybody else reading!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Davis

Blown it - Im a fat b*stard its offical! Have drunk my weight in red wine!
Ba
x


----------



## tinkerbelle78

well you're not alone!! only difference being I have drunk my weight in white wine and am now waiting for the pizza delivery!!!! 

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## sarah9475

Have just started a bottle of wine and have a feeling i will finish it. Have no idea how many points that will be. Maybe we should change thread name to Clomid AA chicks


----------



## tinkerbelle78

think that would be a v good idea and i'm first in the line!!!x


----------



## Davis

Oh thats made me laugh!
Here I am feeling sorry for myself thinking of what I can eat to make me feel better and then I see your posts. Both of you!

It was the anniversary of my last m/c and I decided to try and put my demons to rest after 12 months. So DH and I drank 2.5 bottles of red wine and a bottle of champagne between us. 

Now I feel very hungover!


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Am back after a weekend of food and vino-oh I will NEVER be thin!!!

Tinks78 xx


----------



## Davis

Tinks - you and me both! I have just come back from a weekend away and I am 2 kilos heavier!! Thats a kilo a day. But I didnt eat a kilo a days worth honest. I hate my metabolism.   But as it was the seaside I had fish and chips, and as it was a holiday I had about a dozen chocs from a box, and as it was my DS birthday I had a slice of cake and, and... Theres always an excuse isnt there  
Weight watchers weigh-in tomorrow, Im in trouble. Gonna pay nearly £6 to find out I am a fatty.  

How's everyone else doing?

I am wondering whether to buy reductil or not as my current packet is nearly empty? Its expensive and lets face it I am not losing weight because I am a) a drinker and b) greedy. Its not actually that I am hungry on reuctil. Mmmm (with lots of chin scratching)...

Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

The weekend was a diet write-off for me, but back on track again during the week.......never gonna lose weight that way though!


----------



## Davis

Weigh-in was not as bad as my scales at home. I put on 1.5lbs last week. 

I am gonna have some cake now (its gonna go off and has to be eaten and I cant stand wasting food!) but after today I will try to do better.
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Ba!  That was my excuse for finishing off a bottle of bacardi at the weekend!!!!  Not sure it convinced anyone though!

Nix


----------



## Davis

Nix - Bacardi doesnt go off!!! Sponge cake with peaches, almonds and cream does!   I remember being 18 and telling everyone that I was wine bullemic, because I gorged myself on wine and then threw up!  

Tinkerbell and Sarah hows are you getting on this week?
Ba
x


----------



## tinkerbelle78

it's all going horribly wrong!!

Had a HORRIBLE shift at work yesterday and decided the only way I could console myself was with a few mars bars!!!!! plus a few packets of hula hoops!!! God, I will so look like a beached whale on my up and coming cruise!!!talk about free willy!!!  

Anyway, also decided that today was a good day to have a 'free for all day' and follow no other diet other than what I fancy is what I eat whilost repeating the good old mantra of 'nothing tastes as good as thin feels'(yeah right have they ever tasted a double whopper with cheese!!!)


Anyway, tomorrow is  a new day 'nothing tastes as good as thin feels..............................'

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Nix76

Ba - ssshhhhh!!!  Bacardi does have a shelf-life or at least that's what I told myself !  

Tink - a blow out every so often is good for you I reckon !

I fell of the wagon last night - fried chicken and chips as an emergency dinner!  Ooops!!!!

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Nix - that is so naughty! Bet it tasted nice
Tinkerbell - love your mantra.   You can never be too wealthy or too thin can you?

Well girls I made mushroom soup (with skimmed milk only) so basically zero cals or points and have eaten that for 2 days and had a bowl of cabbage and root vege mash for supper last night. How good am I! 

My BF arrives tomorrow so a drunken few days ahead I fear. 
Ba
x


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Evening all!!

Ba-congrats on not putting on as much as you thought-I love it when that happens!!!  

Have been chatting with the girls at work and they are currently doing the Rosemary Connelly GI jeans diet and they say that it's quite easy to follow!! only problem being that you have to measure food and I really can't be bothered with the faffing to be honest!!!

Diet today has been OK (ish) had 'healthy choice' tuna and cucumber sandwiches for lunch and a packet of wheat crunchies (can't always be good) and am now patiently waiting for DH to get home from playing badminton and having a beer with mates so that we can decide on tea (chinese, indian, pizza.......................joke!)

Hope everyone is well!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Davis

OK so I have been eating and drinking cocktails for the past week and was meant to go back to my dieting ways on Tuesday but it hasnt happened yet. 
What can I do to get motivated Its just not happening. I need someone to just deliver my meals I think but I know that I would still find an excuse to eat somehow. Nix - shall we get really drunk and break each others jaws so that we can then get them wired up and go on a liquid diet   OK extreme I know but I am desperate. I made a mistake of going jeans shopping with a skinny person so I am majorly down about my fat bits. 
Advice on how to get motivated most welcome.
Maybe I should join some kind of club? I keep going to weight watchers but not actually doing the diet part so each week Im fatter  
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Ba - are you mad !?  Jeans shopping in general is depressing, let alone with a skinny person !!!!!

Quite liking the getting drunk and liquid diet idea.......not so keen on getting jaw broken tho  

I am so bad at dieting.  All day I do really well and then just crave carbs at night    I need to lose weight for next appointment with cons!

Help please !!!!!!!!!

Nix.


----------



## sarah9475

Hi all, weigh in day is Tuesday in my house!! Hubby lost 4 lbs and I lost 1lb. So going in the right direction. Keep being tempted by pork scratchings (I know its disgusting) I think its just my body screaming out for fat!! I think exercise really helped last week, we cycled a few nights in the week and then did 27 miles on Sunday - couldn't believe I did it, was only going to go half way and then turn back. Need to refocus now as I haven't counted amy points yesterday and today although hubby still is. Holiday in  13 days to Egypt and I will have to appear in public in swimming gear - ahhhhhhhhh - do you think I could wear full wet suit by the pool

Do you know if we didn't have to eat we could all drink 2 bottles of wine a day and not put on weight - who wants to join me on the park bench with a bottle of wine in a brown paper bag  

Davis I made musgroom soup last week too, it was lovely, still have some in the freezer and it's hardly any points.  

Which chocolate is best for diet I NEED SOME!!!!!!!!

Good luck all,    Sarah


----------



## Davis

Sarah - this is how sad I am I actually do know which chocolate is best for dieting   Go for a really dark chocolate like Lindt 75% real cocoa. Its thin and you can actually have portions (yeah right!). Otherwise, the weight watchers bars are OK. As for the pool, love the wet suit idea, it sucks it all in!   Have you got your 'how to lay down and roll over' techniques up to scratch. Practise a few moves at home so that you are ble to do it quickly, whilst holding in stomach and showing as few rolls as possible when having to sit up a bit   But seriously you sound like you are doing great, especially with the whole 'e' word (I cant say it because it will send my body into a state of shock). Keep it up!

Nix - I know it was torture. I also had to spend days watching her get chatted up by every available (and non available) bloke we encountered whilst I was just invisible.   I use to turn heads once   Now its just stomachs  
I dont actually want the pain of a broken jaw but with it wired shut at least I couldnt get the food in could I! I dont know what to do, I have tried diet pills, weight watchers, fad diets. Only thing left is that 'e' word. Should I try another fad diet club like Rosemary Connelly or Slimming World Advice please!


----------



## sarah9475

Hi Davis, it's really difficult to find something that motivates you to diet, my motivation is my dh who is about 6 stone overweight. I went to a physical health conference (am a mental health nurse) and from the statistics they gave us I came back convinced he was going to die of a heart attack before he was 50 and it really scared me. I know its easier to diet and exercise when someone else is doing it with you so that motivates me to keep dh alive!!! Have only ever tried WW and know that works for us, but a lady I work with has lost loads of weight (about 3 stone) just using a hypnosis CD by a guy called Clem Turner. I bought this for DH and one for me on stress and personally they haven't worked for us (am of work with stress at the moment) but they have for a few people I know. 

Don't be scared of the E word - find something you like, I was terrified of cycling (hadn't been on a bike since I was 10), but now I love it - feels like I'm a BMX bandit especially going downhill     I even cycled on the roads in the dark last night for the first time ever. 

You'll find a way that works for you,

Sarah XXX


----------



## Nix76

Think I'm allergic to the E word.

Last time I attempted cycling I was too scared to take on the London roads so was happily cycling along on the pavement.  Rode past a bus stop and this old woman clouted me with her handbag and had a go at me for being on the pavement!!!!!  

Nix.


----------



## Davis

I got hit by a taxi which did a sharp left turn at the last minute!
But we have a gym room with treadmill, rowing machine, bouncy ball thingy and weights. I have never used any of them except the ball thingy 4 years ago when I was pregnant  
So lazy!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Afternoon all!!!

Diet still going oh so 'well'!!! Had Burger King yesterday as me and DH were at shopping centre doing last minute holiday shopping and to top it all off then had more junk later whilst watching the rugby!!! I WILL NEVER BE THIN-well thats a lie, if I had more determination and actually did something about it rather than sit on my ample behind and moan about how fat I am, I could probably be thinner!!!

Anyway, how is everyone else doing today??

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## GretaGarbo

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to this board, myself and my OH have been TTC for quite some time, my doctor thinks I have PCOS sadly. I am currently waiting for my referral to the local NHS infertility clinic to come through. 

Anyway, what I'd like to ask you, is a question about weight issues and clomid. I hope this is the right place to be asking this  

How likely is it, to be prescribed clomid if you are overweight? (I think I am approx 4 stone overweight.) I know they might prescribe metaformin for me but I can not seem to find an firm answer re clomid and BMI.

I have asked my doctor if he thinks the consultant at the infertility clinic is likely to tell me to go away and lose weight before they will prescribe clomid. He said he did not know but that it is possible. However, a lot of you seem to be trying to lose weight yet are on clomid, so does that mean it is possible to be on clomid and be plump? I understand this probably varies from one doctor to another and, of course, how high your BMI is, but I'd like some kind of idea as to whether I'm likely to be prescribed clomid or told to lose weight first. That way, I can be a little bit prepared for it 

I am going to start trying to lose weight ASAP, preferably this week, but I thought I would ask you ladies what you thought. I understand that losing weight can make your chances increase greatly, so I'm going to try to lose weight whether or not I'm given clomid! 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Nix76

Hi GretaGarbo,

I think it varies from area to area.  At my hospital your BMI has to be at a maximum of 30 before they will treat you at all - including prescribing clomid, but some ladies on here have been prescribed it at a higher BMI.  

Good luck hun!!

Nix.


----------



## tinkerbelle78

I'm now on my fourth cycle of Clomid and I too am about 4 stone overweight-I think it depends on the clinic and their criteria!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## GretaGarbo

Hi Nix! Thanks for the reply  My BMI is sadly quite a bit higher than 30, so I think some serious dieting is called for!

Hi Tinkerbelle, thank you for the reply. Its good to hear that you too are curvy    but are allowed to be on clomid! Do you mind if I ask what clinic you're at and which consultant? I'm in the midlands too. (East, in my case.)


----------



## Rosie P

Hi GretaGarbo. I too have PCOS and my BMI was 33.9 when I started Clomid, and my consultant always stressed the need for me to get it down. I tried for 2 years though with no luck and the only thing that helped me lose weight in the end was getting my GP to refer me to a dietitian and following a Low GI diet (also I was on Metformin). I lost just a stone even though I had about 4-5 stone to lose, and got my BFP. It does tend to depend on the consultant as some will not let you start Clomid unless you get your BMI down first. Losing some always shows him you're going in the right direction though.  

Good luck and sending you lots of  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Hi Gretagarbo (fab name!! ) I am at the Birmingham womens hospital under Mr Afnan-he has been v good all the way through!  He has never actually mentioned my weight which could be a good or bad thing!!?? he just gave us Clomid to see if it helped.

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## GretaGarbo

Rosie - Hi! Thanks for the reply and well wishes. Thats wonderful that you managed to lose weight despite the PCOS and even more wonderful, that you got your BFP!  

I am trying to diet very carefully (vague calorie-counting and cutting down on carbs) and I do have a couple of low-gi diet books, which I'm reading and thinking of trying to include as part of my diet. I'm hoping that the consultant might put me on Metformin too.

Tinkerbelle - Thanks for the reply and sharing that info. I think the weight vs fertility issue is a hot potato in the medical profession and different doctors have different opinions, so I doubt its a bad thing  Is the Birmingham Womens hospital NHS or private? I'm over in Leicester, so not far away


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Morning!

Birmingham womens is NHS and the Birmingham Priory is private.  Dh and me hoping to get NHS treatment as not sure we could afford private attempts (well not without seriously rethinking finances!! ). As for the weight loss issue and fertility, it seems that being slightly 'curvy' is the root of all evil and that most doctors would recommend losing weight as a cure all for everything!!!  

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that being overweight isn't bad for your health but I just wish they seemed to understand how difficult losing weight can be!!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi everyone,

      Ive started dieting again 2day as the clomids not working so here i go again.xxx


----------



## angel83

Hi Girlies

I dont know if anyone wants to join me on here.

But i started weight watchers last night as i have put on 7 pounds since starting clomid 7 weeks ago. And if i keep going at that rate, im doomed. as im only 4ft 9

Also my little sister is getting married in july and she has 2 stone more than me to shed, so i told her i would go with her and support her in weight watchers. She is currently suffering from Postnatal Depression and i know if she shed the weight she would feel alot more positive....

But whilst im paying my weekly fee im going to work hard too. I would love to someday reach my ideal weight...  

Angel83


----------



## ccoombes

morning ladies, i hope you dont mind me jumping on here.  Has anyone else done the cambridge diet whilst taking clomid??  I was doing rwally well then i started on the clomid and on day 4 of taking them i was taken really ill at work, i couldnt stand up straight, i had awful pain and was very dizzy, nearly passed out quite a few times!!  Anyway i was convinced it was the diet then thgouth it might have been the clomid, then was really confused and didnt know what it was.  The hospital or my diet ady couldnt tell me which it was, so i stopped the diet!  I have been really lucky and most of the wieght has stayed off but i want to start again and not really sure what to do, any thoughts??


----------



## linlou17

sorry ccoombes i dont know the cambridge diet i have been doing the kellogs diet to try shift the extra weight incase my cons starts clomid again when i go to see him tomorrow although i am not sure that it is healthy enough to be having just cereal breakfast and lunch but i make up for it at tea time!!


----------



## angel83

Well I just thought id start us off.

Here's to 2008 Dieting.

Ive been good today

Breakfast - a bowl of cornflakes with Semi-Skimmed milk, a Pancake and a cuppa tea.

Cuppa Soup for lunch with a muffin.

So we will see how i do this week..

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

Hi! 

I know most of you know me but im Jo!  

I need to lose about 2 stone to get to my reccommended weight. I wont be taking clomid again as it is evil to me but I hope you dont mind me jumping on this weight loss thread?   

Today so far: - 

Brekkie home made fruit smoothie
Lunch home made fruit smoothie

(I am expecting to be pooing for england on this diet   ) 

I have also taken the dog for a fast walk around the village. 

What sort of diets/things are people doing to shift the weight? I need some inspiration! 

Jo xxx


----------



## linlou17

im trying to be good but healthy my bmi is average so i want to maintain it ready for IVF, also on last lot of clomid i put on about half a stone so i am trying to watch fat intake and am vowing to exercise more - dog walking bit its so awful and cold its not all that enjoyable and i have been taking the stairs at work instead of thew lift - hope i keep it up!!!

today i have had - alpen light bar, shaper chicken salad butty and shapers bacon crisps and for tea im just in middle of making chicken fajitas!!!!!!!!!

good look to all you fellow dieters and with ttc

L x


----------



## Shellebell

OOoo fancy seeing you girls here  

Well the cupboards are full of healthy ish snacks  

Good luck girls

Shelley Xxx


----------



## ccoombes

evening ladies.  well i aim to lose 3 stone this year (come hell or high water!!!) had a pretty healthy day.  DH has just steamed some chicken for us for tomorrow (im thinking salad for lunch... mmm..), trying to be good but we had 3 (YES 3!!!) hampers for Christmas and have tons of yummy (but very fattening) food in our cupboards.. guess i will have to send DH to work with it all, the lads will soon eat it, they are ganets!!! lol!


----------



## angel83

Morning Ladies

Well hears to day 2 of slimming. 

I managed to stay reasonably good yesterday so im hoping for much of the same today really.

Good luck to all of you..

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

i didnt do too well last night... had roast lamb, loads of veg and some roasties with gravy then had a beer  

anyway only just woke up so no brekkie for me! will wait till lunch and have a fruit smoothie (yep they're fab maj! hehe)

keep up the good work ladies xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Jo - that wasnt a bad dinner - if you cut down on the roasties (maybe just have the 1) and drop the beer then it would have been a good balanced meal - even with the gravy!!  Fruit smoothies are yum yum yum though!!!!


----------



## linlou17

i make my roasties healthy using the spray oil and they are quite nice   not as good as the real thing but still ok


----------



## angelus

Im sorry to gatecrash but i have to comment on the roastie thing miss linlou.............. healthy roast pots are just not roast potatoes and they dont taste the same!    I have been on special diet for years because of PCOS and diabetes and i always have and always will cook my roasties in...Lard  

I use full fat milk and butter not silly margarine. Balance is the key. and not making yourself miserable by counting every calarie and stopping yourself eating things.It has been proved that no diet will work if you start to deprive yourself of what keeps you happy. 

I dropped down from a size 16 to a 10 in less than a year by cutting down not cutting out and by balancing my meals and exercising my butt off!

Thing a little different now as im trying to put weight on! But alas ladies...no matter how many cakes or chocs i eat i cant put any on as im so sick...       

Good luck lassies xxxxx


----------



## linlou17

i like those roasties they not as good but i think they are ok, i agree about butter it has to be lurpack here for the toast!!!

diet not really happening this week it still feels like the hols as we have been in and out of work im all out of sync and booked tomorrow off - will start next week properly!!!!


----------



## cleg

im not being too good either in the healthy eating department   im with you will start on monday   

hope your all good tonight  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

i fancy a mac Ds but far toooo cold to go back out now  

yes cleg monday and its time to get strict (boring!) lets make the most of the naughty time we have left!! burger and a beer anyone?


----------



## cleg

never mind burger i got wine again   welll said when A/F turns up thats it no more, thats when it all kicks off for me so will have to be good   mayaswell get as much in as i can  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

i mentioned mac Ds dp got coat on and if off out the door yum yum!!!!!!!!  

will swill it down with a wine and enjoy it while i can!!!! its so still holiday week this week i mean i worked mon the out mon night off tues worked weds, thurs and off again fri so its only right to eat holiday style!!!!!


----------



## ccoombes

i have blown the diet already, DH just did chips and sausages (yummmmmm..), i blame the clomid myslef, if i wasnt feeling so crap this cycle i wouldn hav eaten the junk food!!!  
Oh well try again tomorrow....


----------



## NuttyJo

i had 3 roasties but they were extra small ones and i used a little bit of sunflower oil to cook them in.

ok so today i had a fruit smoothie for lunch then i had a sausage casserole with some veggie rice mixed in, was nice. 

am treating myself to a hot chocolate at the mo

good luck girlies


----------



## linlou17

ok so i am cooking a curry not very healthy i know but decided not to worry and from monday all food will be healthy and homemade!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Linlou we don't start til Monday so we can be bad til then good job cos I had McDonalds with my Niece and going to eat a mince pie now lol.. steamed brown rice and chicken on Monday lol 

Cat x


----------



## linlou17

i love the stuff up before a diet but i will be strict monday

cereal breaki

soup lunch

chicken and steamed veg tea

its a plan!! 
L xx


----------

